# Snowflake bump buddies and friends



## snugglebot

Friends before our bfps, we are beginning our pregnancy journey close together. Here's to a H&H 9 months!!

We hope more of our close BnB friends will join us very soon!


----------



## polo_princess

I take it you didnt mean to start a closed thread lol so i opened it for you :)


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks! :) I wasn't sure exactly what the various status' meant. We are just trying to keep the group on the smaller side, mostly to our friends we already now.


----------



## chrissie33

Hey, Im here :) Snugglebot you are very clever!! Looking forward to see how we all progress.

For me, nausea city is where I live!! How are you girls feeling?


----------



## dawny690

Good luck my lovely bnb friends xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks Dawny!

No nausea for me just periodic queasiness and a loss of appetite.

I am super tired and let's just say (as you know) a wee bit emotional.


----------



## OpheliaX

I too am super tired, hungry and getting bad headaches.


----------



## snugglebot

Have you girls told anyone about your bfp?


----------



## applegirl

here's loads of :dust: to bless this precious new thread!! 
:dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> Thanks Dawny!
> 
> No nausea for me just periodic queasiness and a loss of appetite.
> 
> I am super tired and let's just say (as you know) a wee bit emotional.

Ohhh thanks huni, I too feel :sick: in the mornings but never am so suppose thats classed as quessy? Im more than a wee bit emotional :rofl: im almost like jekyl and hyde :muaha: one minute im fine the next im :cry: so could you kindly reserve a place for me please seeing as my temp jumped up this morning :yipee: xx


----------



## OpheliaX

I have told only like three people and none of them are my parents. One is the person I car pool with because she will need to know if I start getting nauseous and the other is one of my best friends whom has been begging me to have another child since the first one was born.


----------



## chrissie33

Well, I have told two really close friends and the girl I work with. Been thinking of maybe telling my folks this weekend now we have a HB :)


----------



## OpheliaX

Hurray Hurray! DH doesn't want me to tell yet and it is making me crazy!


----------



## chrissie33

Well DH was a bit cross that I told me friend before I told my folks....lol...men ;)


----------



## snugglebot

lol we haven't told anyone except the nurse and midwife. Won't be telling our parents or friends until 12 weeks because can't trust my family in particular with any sort of secret and I wouldn't want them to find out from our friends via facebook or something...

So we will hold onto it for awhile. Kills me but what can you do. They know they can't keep a secret so they won't be mad.

I am so happy for you Chrissy and your bfp!!

Hope you get some good news dawny!!!

Thanks applegirl for the dust! Hope to see you over here shortly!


----------



## OpheliaX

At this moment I am in the gyno waiting room patiently ok maybe not so patiently to poas!


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck dear!


----------



## dawny690

Good luck Ophelia


----------



## chrissie33

How did it go Ophelia?


----------



## OpheliaX

I just updated my journal it is too tramatic to relive again! I didn't get bad news unless you consider no news bad!


----------



## chrissie33

Im sorry for your rubbish day babe, hope tomorrow is better xx


----------



## snugglebot

I hope it gets better for you too. Kind of took the wind out of your sails. How's your headache?

I am finding many things are just harder to deal with because I am soooo tired and emotional. My boss today said the rudest thing -or atleast I think it was... I was complaining about how my nephew was up alot last night crying and kept me up, and he said - well, we should ask your sister and nephew to come up more often... as if to say don't get pregant...UGH I hate how unfamily friendly my workplace is. They lure us into the jobs with these "great benefits packages" and then guilt us into not using them or if we do, taking them away like they tried last year, but we all fought hard to atleast grandfather in existing staff. *sigh* I dread the day I have to come clean about my news. I pray I don't get morning sickness


----------



## OpheliaX

I hear u loud and clear


----------



## snugglebot

Girls!!! :hissy: I gained 5 lbs in the last week!! WTF!!! I just about cried when I saw the number on the scale! I hadn't been at that number in 5 years, after working my butt off and vowing NEVER to hit that number again.. :cry:

I went skiing yesterday, hit the gym today and tread water while my sister played with her son at the pool. I know that pregnancy will lead to weight gain...but not in the first week! I thought 5 lbs was the TOTAL I should gain for the trimester. I am heartbroken


----------



## chrissie33

Oh babe, I do not get on the scales anymore as I feel HUGE right now. I am feeling a bit sorry for myself (it will pass of course) as I have had pretty bad nausea and actual sickness today. Think I might go home and work from there as at least I will be more comfortable being sick at home :( I seriously hope this is just a bad day and diddy is not going to be mean to be for long....lol I KNOW I should be glad if it but it is horrible :(..... hope you just get a smattering of nausea girls and none of the yucky stuff xx


----------



## snugglebot

I had a convo with my sis about her M/S and it sounded horrible. 

I hope you don't have to suffer too long Chrissie... rest up.


----------



## OpheliaX

Snuggle. Not to scare you or anyhitng but you could just be predisposed to large wiehgt gain during pregnancy. I gained 58 lbs with Sebasten.


----------



## snugglebot

:dohh: Yeah I was talking to my sister and she gained 40lbs despite being sick her entire pregnancy...


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls - how are you both today? I am starting to get used to the nausea, although dry retching isnt good..... I do love this little diddy but if he keeps this up for too long, we are likely to have words when he is born ..... lol :)

I had a bit of a wardrobe malfunction at the weekend due to the massive amount of bloat I am carrying at the mo! I used to be 10st 4lbs (about 18 months ago) and I went on a diet (Slimming World) and lost a stone and a half and got to a lovely 8st 8Lbs - dress size went from US 10 to US 8 - which I was quite happy with. Anyway, I started to put weight back on when I got pg last summer and didnt seem to shift it but was still US size 8 so that was ok. HOWEVER - I tried to put some jeans on to go away on Friday and couldnt do them up - and I mean, not even the zipper!! These jeans fitted me fine 2 weeks ago! After a mild panic at having nothing to wear, I remembered I kept a pair of my old jeans (size US 10) and THANK THE LORD - they fitted! Think I might have to invest in some new trousers for work and a new pair of jeans as my current wardrobe is about as much use as a chocolate teapot!! :rofl: 7 weeks in and already thinking of maternity wear as its all on my belly and nothing anywhere else (YET!)...... this could be an expensive pregnancy.....lol


----------



## dawny690

:happydance: so glad diddy is making you grow babes xxx


----------



## OpheliaX

Oh Chrissie the expense is worth it that is for sure. Shop on the clearence rack for regular clothing in the mean time.


Have you ladies had your blood workups yet? I think my Dr and midwife went a little overboard on the genetic testing. I got 24 viles of blood drawn from me this morning. I am about ready to fall down at wrok.


----------



## snugglebot

All my clothes are super tight too, and I'm two weeks behind you! I need to go up to a US12 very soon I think. I got alot of gift certificates to clothing stores for my birthday I guess I better use them.

That said I don't plan on going to the gym today after work. I will use the time to nap at home instead if my sister lets me.


----------



## snugglebot

I don't think my midwife will do much for testing unless I ask it. I am not going to either. I have enough to stress about!


----------



## chrissie33

Hope you feel a bit better soon Ophelia - think we are all in a bit of a panic that thats the norm ....lol... though I am sure they are just being super cautious....lol

snuggles, hope you manage to get some sleep soon babe xx

Im feeling a little less sick today - still permanently nauseous but at least I am keeping food down... so far that is - its about this time of day it really kicks up a gear.....


----------



## OpheliaX

Chrissie have you had a lot of actual vomiting? Just curious because with Sebasten I did and I am sort of hoping I dont this time around. Was extremely hot this morning and too lazy to temp. I did POAS and the good news is it was positive within a minute and that is good for an IC.

I changed my clothes three times because I am soooo bloated. By the time I found somethign I was sweating so badly that I thought I might be sick I drove to the person whom I car pool with's house with no coat on and the window down. It is 30 degrees F here and it took me a good ten minutes to start feeling cold.

Now I am at my wonderful job.


----------



## snugglebot

I am super bloated too! but happy to say I lost 3 lbs of bloat since I hit the gym. Thank you. I think if I can stay below 170lbs until near the end of the trimester, I will be happy.


----------



## OpheliaX

Good Luck snuggle. I am thinking of taking up the gym again too.


----------



## snugglebot

Hey chrissie I am glad you are feeling better today.


----------



## snugglebot

Ok two questions. One slightly humorous the other slightly serious.

1) Does driving at lunch make your boobs burn?!! Holy cow every lunch when I drive home, my boobs feel like they are on fire!!!!

2) Any thoughts on travel in the tropics during late first tri? We are thinking Hawaii, but friends are trying to convince us to do dominican republic (they don't know of course). I would love to join them but worry about malaria etc. I have most of my shots from my trip to Kenya, but am missing my Hep A and B boosters, which the nurse decided not to give me last week because I am pregnant. She recommended I get that post baby if I don't need to get it before - and since we had chosen Hawaii at that point, there was no need... thoughts?


----------



## OpheliaX

1. Driving does not make my boobs burn. But they burn all day long anyway.

2. Um I personally don't think DR would be a good idea. We opened a calcenter at my company recently in the DR. It is worse than third world outside the walls of the resort. The consistantly have black outs and everyone of the poeple from my company who has stayed there for a few days or more has come back and been sick for a week or more with bowel and stomach troubles. (Not to scare you or anything)


----------



## snugglebot

Appreciate the honesty. I am worried about the malaria pills in particular. And I fear M/S would be bad around then...but then again it might be gone by then... who knows.


----------



## OpheliaX

I suppose the best thing is to consult your doctor.


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah I will talk to the midwife about it today


----------



## snugglebot

You know what I find helps with my nausea.. Juice. They say nausea happens alot when you are hungry because your digestive system is so sluggish from the hormones, yet of course your body is craving nutrients. 

Every morning, I desperately try to get a glass of juice and sip it slowly. It has replaced my morning coffee (I can't even go near decaf). Juice is easy to digest, has sugar to kick start my digestive system and seems to settle things better than most things. Orange juice or cranberry juice are friends to my tummy...not so much my hips though iykwim.

Everyone is different though so no promises. I follow up with my daily instant oatmeal. So far that is ok, but it doesn't taste as good as it used too.


----------



## OpheliaX

Yeah I had a glass of water this morning which helped for about 10 minutes then went to 7-11 with the car poller and grabbed something. Maybe I will see if they have a less sugar added OJ. I had a two scrambled eggs with one slice of cheese at 9:30 and I am hungry again. Will get lunch at 12.


----------



## OpheliaX

The results are in ladies: 17dpo hcg 955


----------



## dawny690

OpheliaX said:


> The results are in ladies: 17dpo hcg 955

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Great news!! :D


----------



## snugglebot

I had to reschedule my MW appt because her building was closed and she didn't realize the doors would lock me out :hissy:

I was really looking forward to it! and had hoped to have some answers about my travel, since tomorrow we are meeting with friends to decide on vacation location...oh well.


----------



## snugglebot

Chrissy how are you doing dear?


----------



## OpheliaX

Hey ladies. Couldn't get on here most of the day the site was timing out.


----------



## snugglebot

hmmm maybe that is why chrissie was having probs. 

How are you opheliax? 

I am sooo looking forward to my sleep tonight minus my nephew!


----------



## OpheliaX

Woowhooo.....a good night sleep...

Feel kind of not pregnant today. Well until about an hour ago when heartburn kicked in to high gear.


----------



## snugglebot

I have to say I am sooo grateful for not feeling too pregnant today. I was able to eat way more today without feeling like dying. 

I was feeling so horrible yesterday. 

I haven't battled heartburn though. Can you take anything for it?


----------



## OpheliaX

I am taking sugar free tums
Dr. says tums are fine. I had terrible heartburn with Sebasten


----------



## snugglebot

Are you finding this pregnancy is following in the footsteps of your first?


----------



## samzi

hope to join you soon girls! :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaX

A little. With Sebasten I knew 3 days before as well despite being told I couldn't get pregannt most likely. So I tested but got a :bfn:. The day AF was due I tested again because by then I was convinced. This time I got that positive before hand. 

I think I started MS around 5-5 and a half weeks so ask me again next week. LOL.

I am hoping it will pass me by this time.

Hey do you have msn or aol or yahoo? PM me your screen name if you do.


----------



## OpheliaX

samzi said:


> hope to join you soon girls! :hugs:

Samzi we will patiently await your arrival!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, grovel, grovel - so sorry for being away, explained all in my journal.

I have had nausea all day from 6wks - I have actually been sick only once, last tuesday and dry heaving on wed but as I am eating regularly it seems to be abating and I agree on the juice front, seems to settle me too for a short time - particular fav cranberry and blackcurrant juice.

Im still having nausea and taking that as a good thing after fridays panic. My boobs are generally really sore in the morning and also at night when I undress for bed - nipples seem to burn quite a bit too. I am trying to nap when I can too and not rush about.

How are you girls doing today?


----------



## snugglebot

I spent the morning planning our trip to Hawaii with friends of ours. Then went out and bought some fat clothes because the tight tops and low rise jeans are not doing it for me with this bloat. I realize I will outgrow my new clothes next semester but I figured I will need them again post baby so used my birthday money for that.

6 weeks and I only can fit one pair of my normal jeans :dohh: The good thing is my weight has gone back to normal. I just have a really bloated belly.


----------



## OpheliaX

Uggg my weight shot up a total of 5 lbs! I have been cutting down on what I am eating and trying to eat healthier choices but it isn't helping much at the moment.

My BBS are very sore when I take my bra off as well. Only a few fleeting bouts of nausea so far for me. Mostly heartburn at the moment.


----------



## chrissie33

I am running out of things to wear as the bloat gets worse as the day goes on. I am living in my 'fat' jeans lately or jogging bottoms at home.... My weight has gone up but I am trying to eat what I can, when I can at the mo and will work harder at keeping the weight down once I have gotten over the nausea. Was really good today though and had Salmon salad for lunch (oops, followed by strawberries and ice cream) and a chicken / bacon salad for tea.... (oops followed for supper by cheese and ham toasted sarni....lol).... might try and walk a bit this week as long as the nausea stays mild.... I have a fear of having to be sick in a public place.... so like to be close to the bathroom when the nausea is bad and thats normally around lunchtime.... 

Hope you are doing good girls and enjoy the rest of your sunday - I am off to bed as its now nearly 11pm here thanks to daylight savings....

Goodnight xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Hope you both had a lovely evening. Ophelia, I had the same experience too. I don't feel like I am eating any worse than before but gained that weight last week. 

What I find strange now is although my weight is similar to pre-bfp, my tummy and hips are not...hmmm weird.

My nausea has been really strong but not sick yet. Chrissie, you might want to have a barf bag in your coat or something just in case. I am thinking I will be bringing one around with me too just in case. 

I now have constipation too. Ugh I feel gross, and like I am constantly suffering from the flu. My tummy still cramps alot, not sure if it is gas or uterus cramps. I tried drinking prune juice but it smelled so gross it made me feel awful.

Do catnaps make you feel better or worse? I don't know if I am sleeping too long or what, but when I wake up I feel really sick and tired.


----------



## chrissie33

Catnaps definitly help me but then I am sure I am part cat anyway .....lol....

I woke up last night with immensely sore nipples..... think I may need to start wearing a bra to bed as they burned so much it kept me awake.....lol... oh the fun of pg eh girls :)


----------



## samzi

girlies did any of you have slightly orange tinted cm a few days before your AF was due/BFP?? I woke up and it was creamy, then after my shower it was light browny colour then a few hours later its tinged orange. im due AF on wed x


----------



## chrissie33

Could be from implantation babe - I think mine was yellow / orange tinged for a while - fingers crossed for you babe x


----------



## samzi

ooh thanks hun :hugs: that fills me with hope now! 

ooh..exciting :happydance:


----------



## OpheliaX

Morning! And we start the day with a big bout of nausea and a side of fatigue.


----------



## chrissie33

And so it begins.... diddy has made me sick 3 times today :( and dont think will hold my lunch for long :(....


----------



## OpheliaX

You poor thing Chrissie. So now you have actually started being sick instead of just nauseous?

I am eating cream of wheat for breakfast to be on the safe side.


----------



## snugglebot

So sorry chrissy about you being sick. I had crackers beside my bed and ate one as soon as I woke up and laid in bed for a bit afterwards. seems to have helped. I am finding now instead of juice, tea is settling my stomach a bit better. Still no sickness, but you are further along than me...

samzi, I had globs of CM at 9-10 dpo, but after that it was mostly yellow/white cm.

Fx'd for you!


----------



## OpheliaX

I took my prenatals that the Dr. prescribed as I had to switch because the others have been removed from the shelves by the FDA. Anyway I am having big time fish tasting burps! Isn't that lovely.


----------



## samzi

i think i will sleep with a pad on tonight incase she comes early. got pains still and had a lil bit more orangey/light browny cm.


----------



## OpheliaX

Good Morning.


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls. :wohoo: no actual sickness today - yet ;) Nausea still here but seems to be a little less than yesterday!

I cant say I envy your fish tasting burps hun :rofl: That reminds me, I need to go get some prenatals myself, used my last one last night!


----------



## bklove

Ok, so I so want to be buddies, but what do I need to do?


----------



## chrissie33

Oooh well done, snuggles will add you on I am sure as she very kindly started this off ;)


----------



## OpheliaX

Just send Snugglebot a PM. Congrats BK.

Chrissie I love the ticker with the elephants but isn't your days wrong?


----------



## snugglebot

YEAH Bklove! All updated... 

Today I discovered the difference between queasiness and full on nausea. I actually ran to the bathroom today but managed to pull it together. I was busy getting a boardroom ready for a workshop and hadn't found time to have breakfast and obviously my couple rice crackers weren't enough, but I did NOT want to taste them a second time either so I held on for dear life. Managed to get back to my office, take a few saltine crackers, which settled things, and now I am having my oatmeal.

Pfewf! disaster averted... I pray it does not get worse! I don't have easy access to my washroom today because the workshop is in the boardroom between the bathroom and my office.... I don't think I will make it if I get M/S today....


----------



## OpheliaX

Oh Snuggle. That sounds awful. I hope you made it through the rest of the day.


----------



## snugglebot

so far so good but there have been a few close calls - lunchtime was bad, I need to stalk my office with food to keep things under control I guess. I had a great sandwich and fries though after and that calmed things. Now to survive the end of the day hungry which will no doubt bring more nausea. Atleast then I will be home. Just gotta get DH to clean the toilet .. just in case...

Have AF like bad cramps right now...gosh darnit, I am such a complainer - I should be over the moon about this pregnancy!


----------



## OpheliaX

I stocked up my cabinet at work with crackers, microwaveable soups and some fruits and granola bars


----------



## bklove

Ok wait, I think I figured it out. Hi GUYS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah! Ha HA!

Opheliax, my problem is every day it is something different that I can take. I seem to go off food at the turn of a switch....


----------



## chrissie33

Ophelia, you are absolutely right, dont know quite what is going on there... will address the ticket situation right this minute!! 

I am so loving the title - snuggles you are most creative ;) Welcome amanda xxx


----------



## OpheliaX

I was going to say Chrissie just because your ticker is elephants doesn't mean you have to be pregnant as long as they are. LOL.


----------



## bklove

Hey girls! I'm stealing a minute from the kids I should be watching! It seems like there's alot of unpleasant after effects going on, but either way I envy how you guys are progressing and I can't wait to get there! 

Opheliax I see you have a scan today, good luck! I hope you get to see some good shots of the bean. 

Snugglebot I think your happiness is hidden behind the food issues and nausea, but its sooo there!

Chrissie, sounds like its been rough for you to, how are you making out today? 

Well I'll see you guys over the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey babe, im having an ok day today, think I am getting used to being sick..... how sad is that! lol. I had a hot cross bun earlier and diddy doesnt seem to like it....lol


----------



## OpheliaX

No actual sickness for me yet but this little one doesn't like pastrami like Sebasten did.


----------



## OpheliaX

We need a picture for our group.


----------



## snugglebot

I have no idea how to make those fancy pics. But if you know how great! 

My only suggestion is to keep it small because my signature is already pretty big.


----------



## snugglebot

Midwife appt tomorrow!!!! Just about at 7 weeks!

Since I know exactly when I ovulated there isn't much chance she would change my due date is there?


----------



## Lunaty

Whhaaa omg, i finally found this thread whahahaha.. omg im so blond atm..

Hope you girls are doing fine.. ive been getting some mild nausea during the day but have no idea if it is indeed Pregnancy related.. any idea when this starts?!


----------



## chrissie33

OMG Snugs, just realised that you are nearly 7 weeks!!! Blooming heck thats gone quick!


----------



## OpheliaX

Luna it can start before you even know. It was my first clue I was pregnant when I had Sebasten. I am having mild nausea in the mornings now and some through out the day. At the moment I am mostly suffering for severe heartburn at night regardless of what I eat.


----------



## snugglebot

Luna, It is no doubt pregnancy related as you go along it will probably get alot worse, particularly bad around meal times.


----------



## Lunaty

ahh okay that sucks haha, i Was SOOOO hungry and i was eating my sandwich and then i was like.. hmm ive got to stop (half way through the sandwich) The later on i finished it.. btu yeah it was really weird hahahah

no real hartburn yet, but ive got the feeling it wont take to much longer..
I do have a lot of gas.. (very annoying..and embarrassing haha) 

And whats the deal with those EDD?! I know i ovulated late.. on CD17.., yet doc still calculated from start of last period? Do we just stick to docs date or are we gonna calculate from O date or are we guessing at implementation?


----------



## OpheliaX

My cycle is fairly regular so I just went with the FF EDD.


----------



## snugglebot

My doc changed it from FF. At the end of the day, only 5% of babies are actually due on their due date, so if it isn't too far off you will have to go with the dr's date because that is what they will use as the stopping gate if you go overdue... the at what point do we induce will be based on the Dr's date. Is there a big discrepancy? There was only a day between FF and my midwife's guess.


----------



## Lunaty

nah no big gap.. i was just curious as i want to know how far along i really am haha..

Snuggle, i changed my link in the signature now.. it was leading to the log in page i think, have a look for me will ya?

Have you guys told anyone yet? Any names thought out?


----------



## snugglebot

Nope link still brings me to the login page. 

Log into FF, go sharing -> home page set up and copy and paste the link there.

I haven't told anyone but the MW and the public health nurse. My family can't keep a secret and we don't want to tell friends before we tell our parents. So May 6th or so (near the end of first tri) is when we will spill the beans.

We have a possible girls name picked out, may need some back ups in case the baby doesn't suit the name. But I really like the girls name, it has my grandmas, and both our mother's names in it - Rayleen or Raeleen . looking at it now, I think Rayleen looks a bit nicer...what do you think? As for a boys name, not sure yet. Our father's names are kind of strange so we still have some thinking to do but we want to have names that have semblance so someone's name who we love and respect.

I have a question to Chrissie - is it true that after puking, it helps the MS go away a bit?.... I have been fighting back big time but am miserable. My midwife actually said to me today I shouldn't have it totally disrupt my life and if necessary, she can give me diclectin, which apparently is safe to take. If the sickness keeps getting worse, and it is, I might consider it. Especially for our trip to hawaii. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## snugglebot

Hey ladies, do you think V would want to join us? She is way ahead of us, but she probably would be an excellent resource... her and our other BnB buddies who are preggos should help us newbies out! :)


----------



## dawny690

:blush: Can I join you girls now please seeing as I had my :bfp: today :dance: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Image003.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bklove

Congrats dawny 690. I'm cool with you joining as your pretty close to where we are. 

And helloooooooooooo everyone! :hugs: great to be back, looks like you all are hanging in there which is fantastic....I still have a few pages of reading to do though:)


----------



## bklove

I have a question, did you guys really feel pregnant about this time? I have 1 or 2 physical indications but things like the nausea and heartburn has died down. And I remember being really tired in another pregnancy but not that tired now, and hungry, but not that hungry really.


----------



## snugglebot

Welcome Dawny!!! Congratulations!!! You bet you are welcome here!

Bklove - Some days are way better than others, and in the early days it was quite hit and miss with symptoms. I am sure you will start to feel it more frequently and often. Now, I am lucky if I am nausea free for more than 20 minutes...


----------



## dawny690

Not sure how far gone I am yet xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

How does "Chrisphelialunadawnlovebot" sound to everyone?


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> How does "Chrisphelialunadawnlovebot" sound to everyone?

Sounds good to me hun your so talented :hugs: xxx


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: yes I am very talented at making up words :D


----------



## OpheliaX

Fabulous. I am so excited for oyu dawny!

BK some days atre definately less symptoms then others.


----------



## Lunaty

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa DAwny i knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations.. you must be around the same time as me darling!!!

Cant believe it you must be over the moon :D :D :D
:happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## snugglebot

Hey Lunaty! You got the link to work!:) Not that you really need your FF chart any longer. :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Is anyone else struggling to believe their actually pregnant?? :rofl: I cant believe im pg again so soon im so excited, nervous scared all rolled into one :lol: Also No actual symptoms yet :D xxx


----------



## snugglebot

It is still sinking in for sure. I think once I can tell people and my bump isn't just bloat I will start to believe it. But trust me, once your M/S kicks in, you will know you are preggers. (Although maybe you will get lucky and be one of the few who doesn't get it)


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> It is still sinking in for sure. I think once I can tell people and my bump isn't just bloat I will start to believe it. But trust me, once your M/S kicks in, you will know you are preggers. (Although maybe you will get lucky and be one of the few who doesn't get it)

:lol: Well the only thing I have is increased cm, thirsty, tired :sleep: and my dinner earlier made me want to be :sick: and my OH is on a :sex: ban from now on til we get the all clear from doctor or maybe til 2nd tri if we get that far :muaha: xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

Sounds wicked to me. And snuggs I can honestly say that actually puking makes me feel better but sadly not for long as I am then hungry again shortly after. Definitly beats 'feeling' sick all day though so dont fight it if you have somewhere you can be sick in peace - iykwim.....


----------



## chrissie33

I was actually just gonna say - dawny, stop fibbing... lol.. you have had loads of symptoms for the last week or so!!! That big, bright, shiny pink line is as good a symptom as any though anyways ;)


----------



## dawny690

chrissie33 said:


> I was actually just gonna say - dawny, stop fibbing... lol.. you have had loads of symptoms for the last week or so!!! That big, bright, shiny pink line is as good a symptom as any though anyways ;)

:lol: nothing solid that pointed to that shiny pink line though :rofl: You knew what I ment babe :blush: I totally wasnt expecting that this morning :cloud9: :happydance: Also babe I will say it for you, CHRISSIE WAS RIGHT AGAIN :cloud9: :dance: xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

hmmm, nothing solid eh.... you been sick for the last week, not sleeping well, gas (im sure you said you had gas) and I believe there was some no2 trouble..... unless I am completely off my trolley which is more than a possibility :) Just you wait till preggo brain kicks in.......lol

Oh yeah and dont forget the abdominal cramping ;) and hormone fluctuations :)

All signs to me sweetness :)


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm i just redone my link and i could swear i followed all the instructions (Just as ive always done it..) Weird ... 

I have been sleeping heaps this weekend.. at least 2 times during the day for an hour. and the went to bed at 9.30 till this morning at 9..

I feel like im hybernating whahaha, And when im awake i generally am hungry.. 

Ive only had the occasional thought whilst eatig thinking.. hmm am i actually feeling a bit nauseous now?! Anyhow.. there was someone else who wanted to join us too//.. mrsstreet0417

I promised id send her our link.. so hopefully she will post here soon :D


----------



## dawny690

chrissie33 said:


> hmmm, nothing solid eh.... you been sick for the last week, not sleeping well, gas (im sure you said you had gas) and I believe there was some no2 trouble..... unless I am completely off my trolley which is more than a possibility :) Just you wait till preggo brain kicks in.......lol
> 
> Oh yeah and dont forget the abdominal cramping ;) and hormone fluctuations :)
> 
> All signs to me sweetness :)

Well I wasnt sure mighty oracle if they were decieving signs and af would show up anyway :lol: Oh I still have gas :blush: When does preggo brain kick in?? Im going to warn OH lmao The abdominal cramps I seriously thought af was coming ;)


----------



## Lunaty

yeah those cramps have me fooled too.. it feels like AF coming Grrr...


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:hi: Hello everyone! Can I come join you? Although I don't know what you will change the name to, :rofl:, the name really IS starting to sound like supercalifragilisticexpealidocious. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

(And, Btw, I have had those cramps to, they are so nerve-wracking, keep running to the bathroom to make sure I am not bleeding...this is my 4th pregnancy and the others all ended in miscarriage, hard not to be a little terrified even though the cramps are normal!)


----------



## dawny690

mrsstreet0417 said:


> :hi: Hello everyone! Can I come join you? Although I don't know what you will change the name to, :rofl:, the name really IS starting to sound like supercalifragilisticexpealidocious. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> (And, Btw, I have had those cramps to, they are so nerve-wracking, keep running to the bathroom to make sure I am not bleeding...this is my 4th pregnancy and the others all ended in miscarriage, hard not to be a little terrified even though the cramps are normal!)

OMG huni well done :hugs: :wohoo: sending you some spare sticky :dust: just for you xxxxx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thank you :) Congrats on your pregnancy btw...I read about it in another thread :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

What about we just have our initials instead? :rofl:

*What we have in common is: *
our initials are (in order of bfp): CSOBLDM
our November/December due dates 
we were friends/buddies with at least someone else already here

CSOBLDM 2009 bump buddies and friends


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Great idea!


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> What about we just have our initials instead? :rofl:
> 
> *What we have in common is: *
> our initials are (in order of bfp): CSOBLDM
> our November/December due dates
> we were friends/buddies with at least someone else already here
> 
> CSOBLDM 2009 bump buddies and friends

:lol: Sounds good hun whatever you think works best xxx


----------



## OpheliaX

Fine with me.


----------



## bklove

mrsstreet0417 said:


> :hi: Hello everyone! Can I come join you? Although I don't know what you will change the name to, :rofl:, the name really IS starting to sound like supercalifragilisticexpealidocious. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> (And, Btw, I have had those cramps to, they are so nerve-wracking, keep running to the bathroom to make sure I am not bleeding...this is my 4th pregnancy and the others all ended in miscarriage, hard not to be a little terrified even though the cramps are normal!)

Welcome! I'm in the same boat as you, this is my 4th after 3 m/c's this one took me on a rollercoaster this weekend, but i'm still on the ride! :happydance: I really do wish you the best. 

I see I have to go change my buddy name! 

And thanks for the advice on symptoms, I read today it can be really up and down, one site said an absence of symptoms can be a good thing because it means your body is adapting to the hormones, trying to maintain homeostasis...sounded good to me :)


----------



## bklove

I kinda like the long name though instead of the intials, are we set on the intials?


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, Im happy whatever you decide, though it is set to get vvveeerrrryyyy long if we keep adding to the name ;)

Any sickness today girls? I had strawberries and cream about 2 hours ago but they didnt last..... d'oh!! Oh well - the joys of pregnancy eh! At least I can go have something else now to fill the gap ;) Croissants with strawberry jam sounds good ;)


----------



## bklove

no sickness just tired tired tired, but got to sleep sleep sleep!


----------



## snugglebot

Not set on the initials but it was getting too long for my signature. And kind of a pain to keep updating, but I guess that's a good thing that we keep updating! :)

I am totally open for some other suggestions.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Whatever you decide is fine with me, either way :) The past couple of days have been so stressful! Any tips on how to keep the stress monster away when trying to keep a sticky bean? :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

wha finally home.. im knackered!!! And i still have to play netball tonight.. i cant not go because that will definitely give it away, it is so damn hard to make up excuses for everything haaha

Felt slightly nauseous the whole day.. not enough to be sick or anything. just in the back ground a bit..


----------



## dawny690

Erghhh I feel :sick: today :( Also keep trumping :shy: xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Well I have invested in a travel toothbrush as diddy made me puke in tescos supermarket at lunchtime - thank god they have toilets there - as disgusting as they are!


----------



## snugglebot

chrissie your MS sounds so awful. I can't imagine.

MRsstreet, go for walks at the end of the day so that your evenings are uneventful and relaxed. During the day, make sure you take breaks for yourself. Even if only 2 minutes every hour. Whatever you can do.

Luna and dawny, glad to hear your hormones are kicking in! I hate them but they are a good sign.


----------



## OpheliaX

Bleh. Looks like we are all just moving right along down symptom street. I am so queasy today I can't take it. Eating ice chips and I keep burping and fear it will be something else. There are no private bathrooms at work so should make for some interesting encounters.


----------



## snugglebot

Gotta time it right! Avoid just before/after coffee breaks! :rofl: as if you can control it!


----------



## Lunaty

haha im on the road all day and im working with a stinky guy..he just really smells aweful and has had the same t-shirt on for 2 days now.. :puke:

His car is like a garbage bin too (full of trash) and i am finding it difficult to not throw up when he is driving like a maniac... great!!!

Well ill best be off now.. (weve got loads of Mac's to fix today and were nderstaffed as it is :( )


----------



## OpheliaX

Why do so many geek guys have to fall into the I don't shower catagory?


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:rofl: at stinky guys. I have also had the nausea over certain smells lately. There are a lot of people I know and people I live with that smoke, and I just can't hardly stand the smell anymore, and if we're in the car I can't really escape it-but I'm dealing. And last night took a shower with DH and he has Axe body wash he uses that I usually love the smell of but the smell was just so strong-I almost lost my lunch. :dohh: Glad to hear that those hormones are kicking in, but not that you ladies are not feeling well...But still, it means little one is in there growing :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

ooh shower gel is bad right now. I ran out of my regular and had to use this citrus kind from the body shop my brother gave me...I knew showering in something that smelled like food wasn't the greatest idea, but I figured "I like oranges, they don't make me sick, so it can't be that bad".... WRONG! It was the worst shower I have ever had. I nearly passed out it was so gross.

Time to go to the store and get some unscented soap me thinks.


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies hope monday is wrapping up pretty ok for everyone. I saw my Dr this morning and she said so far the hormone is doubling like it should, but she did notice a little blood and she's not sure what that means, but she's still remaining hopeful. She just about slapped me for not taking my progesterone as many times as I should, but i'm on track now! We took bloods again today which was rough, i'm running out of good veins and tomorrow I get to call about an u/s for next week. Exciting. It won't feel real till then...hopefully it will be real at that point!

Mrsstreet0417- to relieve stress find atleast 1 positive thing to be happy about everyday, write, laugh- watch some comedy go to a show etc. :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

:yipee: Glad your hormones are going up bklove!!!

Sorry though about being a pin cushion! Good luck at the u/s!!! can't wait to see pics of your little bean! You will get to see a heartbeat right?!


----------



## bklove

Hopefully if things are going how it should I should see a h/b. Its crazy because its called a dating/viability u/s, so I guess at that point i'll know how real this thing is.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

How exciting bklove...Good to hear that your hormones are going up. And, snugglebot, I think you're quite right about it being time for non-scented body wash!


----------



## bklove

Guys i'm sooooooooooooo tired today!


----------



## Lunaty

just had my shower but it just made me very hot .. stomach upset .. feel a bit queezy and it's coming out of the other end so to speak haha.. joy!


----------



## OpheliaX

Lunaty said:


> just had my shower but it just made me very hot .. stomach upset .. feel a bit queezy and it's coming out of the other end so to speak haha.. joy!


Me too Lunaty! Not about the shower but about the BUTT thing. :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah it's freaking annoying! This morning it's all quick to the toilet.. and now it wont come out.... it's one extreme to the next whahaha.. 

has anyone got a scan coming up soon?! Or had a look at midwifes and stuff?
i cant seem to find a suitable midwife.. they all seem old veterans with a temper to me..

the stories ive heard form friends arnt really making me happy either.. sight... 
maybe i shoudl just stay with my obstetrician?!


----------



## chrissie33

I saw my midwife for the first booking appointment today - she seems pretty good and very pro home birth and natural choices. Have got my next scan Tuesday and then my official 12 week (though I will actually be 11+2) on 23rd April - be prepared for lots of nerves girls!

Nausea not so bad today which is good for me, but not for my paranoia! But hey, I shouldnt complain :)

How you all feeling?


----------



## OpheliaX

I am feeling much more like myself today. I bought some mint tea and I spent 11 bucks on a pair of sea bands. I read a lot about them in an article yesterday. They are little wrist bands that hand a plastic ball attached that put accupressure on a nerve that is connected to your stomach. I figured for 11 bucks it was worth a shot. So far I feel a thousand times better.


----------



## chrissie33

Thats great babe - im feeling a little queasy but I am hungry and need to go get something to eat which is the cause of mine today.


----------



## snugglebot

I feel normal today, except super bloated. After the crappy week and a half I had, which I was sure was only the flu, I have so few symptoms now, at only 7 weeks, and it is starting to create a bit of paranoia for me too. I have found some websites that say that at 7 weeks, things can start to get better, but then others say it should continue into 8-12 weeks. What's a girl to do?

Lunaty, I had an "intro" meeting with my midwife last week and have a first appt in a week and a half. Here the midwife is essentially a nurse that has more time. She does practice some of the same principles of traditional midwifery, but the laws up here require hospital birth. I won't get a scan until 15 weeks or so. That is standard procedure up here.

p.s. Lunaty, the other ladies outside of this thread are wondering where you are since you haven't posted in your journal


----------



## OpheliaX

Chrissie -So excited that your midwife visit went well. Can't wait till next tuesday.


----------



## bklove

I'm just tired, head hurts and slightly more nauseous today and mad I have to pee again, the bathroom is waaaay to far away. 

Lunaty, I have a viability scan Tuesday 4/14.


----------



## chrissie33

I have been drinking loads of water, in small sips rather than gulps - I wonder if this is helping to keep the nausea down.

So far I have been lucky that I have not had headaches or aversion to smells but as I have other symptoms I am being PMA :)


----------



## snugglebot

Chrissie, you are at the point that the placenta is taking over too so I expect things will start to get better. Your scan keeps getting close and closer! So exciting!


----------



## snugglebot

BKlove - your chart is showing a very viable little baby so far :) :hugs: Hope the 14th brings you tons of joy! :D


----------



## mrsstreet0417

OMG, I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and I am spotting light pink. Barely spotting, but there was pink there on the tissue. Trying to not freak out but it's so hard not to...What if the pink turns into something more? And I have been cramping worse than usual the last two days but didn't think anything of it because there was no blood...Oh, god, please stick little bean! STICK! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## OpheliaX

Can you call a Dr.?


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Yes, I think maybe I should. :cry: I just don't know if I could go through another m/c like this again...and to top it all off, DH is gone for the day and I have no way to get in touch with him....:cry:

Thanks OpheliaX :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

oww hun.. if it's a little pink try not to freak out just yet!
Otherwise if you really do want to get it checkd, drop by the hospitle.. just walk in and say youve been spotting and you want to know everything is okay!?

i havnt updated my journal as ive been knackered after coming home.. + nothing important is really happening.. im feeling pretty much the same and am in a 3 week wait till the next scan haha it's driving me a bit nuts so i try not to think about it (yeah right)

Thanks for assuring the other girls though snuggle, much appreciated , i updated it now ;).. btw ill be gone for most of the easter weekend and dotn know if ill be able to update on here.. :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

mrsstreet0417 I hope things settle down and things work out fine. Sorry you are by yourself though. Do you have any close friends or family that helped you through your last M/C? Having someone to talk to or be with may help you calm down a bit.

You know that spotting can be normal but I understand your fear with your previous history.

I hope it works out for you. Come on bean stick!!!


----------



## OpheliaX

We are here for you if you need us.


----------



## bklove

mrsstreet I think we both need a hug :hugs: but like they said spotting can be normal and things can go on to be ok. Found out my HCG levels dropped a bit so that has me a little down but I know even that can still go on to be ok. But it still sucks :(.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:hugs: Bklove ....
OK, well, I think I freaked out a little bit prematurely maybe? Sorry girls :blush: DH came home early and I showed him and he was like "that's it?" LOL. So for now I am just watching to make sure it does not get any heavier and if it does his mother suggested going to the hospital down the street and getting a ultrasound to make sure everything is OK. WHEW!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

So......I am really just feeling devastated right now. I have spent the last hour or two in the emergency room and I just feel like dying, to be honest. I was talking to my Dad on the phone and he was asking what was wrong b/c he had seen my facebook status. Well, when I told him, I asked what blood type I was b/c MIL wanted to know if one of my parents was RH-. Well, turns out, even though my mom said she wasn't, my mom is RH-. And, big surprise, guess what? I am too. And I AM losing this baby too. Four babies lost, and I don't understand how my mother could be SO cruel and cold-hearted and EVIL. I am just dying inside right now. After this, there is going to be no contact with my mother and I anymore. I can't speak to someone like that. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## snugglebot

I am sooooo sorry mrsstreet0417. :hugs: I don't know what to say. I am sorry you had to have another angel just to find that out. It is very sad. So sorry dear.


----------



## OpheliaX

I am sorry this happened to you but why wouldn't you talk to your mom? Did she purposefully mislead you? I don't understand. Do you really think she did it to be evil?


----------



## mrsstreet0417

My mother has never been a really good mom. She has always acted like she resented me for some reason, maybe because I am like my Daddy, I don't know. She also has told me over and over again she doesn't think she's old enough to have grandchildren, and she doesn't want to be a Grandma...she and her new husband have talked about moving to Florida in a few years, and when I told her she would miss out on seeing her grandchildren grow up, she said oh well. I am hoping and praying that there is some misunderstanding, I don't understand why anyone would do this to someone...I asked my mom if she was RH- last time I had a m/c and she said no. It was my Dad who told me he actually went with her when she got the shot for it when she was pregnant with me...I hope she didn't do this to get her way, but that's where all the signs point. Best of luck on all of your pregnancies girls.


----------



## snugglebot

That is such a sad thing to hear. So have you tested positive for RH- then?


----------



## Lunaty

oh man, thats some nasty way of finding out darling.. i hope you are alright :(
Maybe it is best just to cut your contact with her for now as you know it is the stress source for you!

I can only say that you now know and that youve got a healty chance next time and maybe even some closure on why you had the other miscarriages>?!

:hugs:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Yeah, when I went to the ER they tested me. But this time it's too late...next time will be a sticky bean most likely but I just don't think my heart can take this again for a while. Of course I said that last time and we weren't trying and got pregnant...this time I seem to be bleeding very slowly though very slowly getting heavier, so it might take a while...then we have to wait at least 6 months after I stop to try again. No problem there though. Just can't believe that after losing 4 babies (including this one) we find out they didn't have to be lost, we could have saved them. But I think it'll all be ok..trying to be positive...


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thank you Lunaty :) I really can't wait to see all of you lovely ladies with baby bumps and then with little ones :D


----------



## chrissie33

Oh my god love, I am so incredibly sorry, words cannot describe what I feel for you. Having had 3 mcs myself I know it is so hard and I am so sorry you are having to go through this again. Hopefully (and I am sorry if this sounds mean) it will mean something to your mum that she could have told you and didnt. I hope sincerely that it was a misunderstanding as I cannot imagine anyone doing that to be horrid but sadly shit like that does happen.

I am here is you need to talk, cry, rant etc. Please remember that. Give yourself time to heal and hopefully the doctors can now do something to help you so you do not have to go through this horror again.

Look after yourself my love - I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## snugglebot

How are you doing Mrs and BK today? :hugs:


----------



## bklove

mrsstreet0417 I am so sorry that you had to reach the juncture again :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:, oh my god my heart breaks. I guess the one positive is while we can't change what has passed you are better prepared for what is to come. I'm not sure that cutting off your mom is the answer either, sounds like she has her own stuff going on and I don't want that to sway you in a negative way. I'm not sure if she didn't tell you on purpose, but I feel like someone at somepoint should've tested you regardless of your parents blood type. That was never a question for me, my parents, just my own blood type which I didn't know and was tested the first time and also recently since I forgot (I now know i'm O+). 
Why are you thinking about waiting 6 months? goodness, I hope things clear up soon physically and emotionally and you can start to look ahead again, i'm so sorry this ended this way....goodness, this touches home for me & I feel that pain right along with you. Please know i'm here for you as well. 

As for me guys, its another day and i'm still in it, as far as I know:) I don't feel pregnant really, just tired, but I decided to just not worry and just wait and see what God has in stored for me and that's hard, but I can't do anything else at this point and i'm ok with that.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thank you everyone for your sweet entries they helped make my day better. I was in a lot of pain this morning but after that I have made sure I always have 4 tylenol in my system so I am not feeling very much, thankfully. The nurse that we spoke with last night at the ER told us that 6 months was how long we needed to wait so that I can heal physically, and I am sure emotionally as well. I do feel some responsibility. If I had gone to the doctor's office when I had my other m/c's, maybe I would have found out about my blood type sooner. I feel SOOOOOO stupid. But there is nothing I can do to change it so I am trying to be positive. Dyed my hair beach blonde today. Just because I was going to before I got pregnant, and now I don't have to worry about not being able to. I also wrote a poem for little one today. Just healing in my own little ways. Bklove, best of luck and I have everything crossed for you! All of you ladies are so lovely to me, even when I really feel like I don't deserve it...(DH keeps telling me not to blame myself, but it's MY stupid body that has killed our babies, and I am the one who didn't go to the doctor!)


the poem for little one, if I can share it here...
I can't believe you're gone, the signs are all there but it seems so wrong, 
I wish this was a nightmare, wish I could wake up and you would be safe 
&sound, where I could protect you, 
I close my eyes and I picture what could have been-10 fingers,10 toes, your 
momma's eyes and your daddy's smile,
I know that you will watch over us and help us to grieve,
but nothing can take the place of you in my belly, in our arms, in our hearts,
Seeing your beautiful little face for the first time, 
Just watching you while you sleep, a little angel on earth, not heaven,
You will stay forever in our hearts and forever in our minds little one.

R.I.P Mommy and Daddy's little angel... 4/9/09



P.S. Is it OK with everyone if I still come in here and type to you ladies so I can stay updated on all of you? I'd love to if it's OK with everyone, even though I'm not pregnant anymore :blush:


----------



## dawny690

I need taking off the title heading please girls as my results from doctor and the blood hcg was negative so the hpt I took was a false positive :sad1: will still check up on you girls as I have some great friends in here :hugs: xxx


----------



## snugglebot

mrsstreet0417 your poem is beautiful. You have honoured your angel beautifully. Of course you are more than welcome to stay, this thread is open to all friends, and you are certainly one of them.

Dawny - I am so sorry about your news :hugs: I can take your name off if you want. I hope you join us back very soon though. Maybe you haven't ovulated yet and you will still get your bfp this cycle. What did the dr say?


----------



## snugglebot

I was also thinking we might want to actually have a group name since this is really sad to take off people's names. I feel horrible.

How about the Snowflake bump buddies and friends? (because of when our due dates are - although I don't know if you all get snow in November/December or not).


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Aw, Dawny, so sorry to hear your news, but hopefully as snugglebot said, you will be joining them again soon. :hugs:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, snugs that sounds like a great title and I agree it is so sad making changes to the title - my heart breaks for our friends who are going through these horrible times.

mrsstreet, in my opinion babe, as long as it doesnt hurt you, I would love to see you on here - I want to know you are doing ok and I want you to know that you always have a shoulder to cry on in me babes xxxx


----------



## OpheliaX

I agree with the snowflakes title.

Mrsstreet stay as long as you like. The poem was beautiful. I hope you will be able to heal your wounds and start again when the time is right.


----------



## snugglebot

Name's changed.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Yay, so I will be here until either you all have babies or you kick me out :blush:


----------



## snugglebot

You are staying!! Hence the new name so that all of us and our friends always feel welcome.


----------



## bklove

I think it would be great if we could all stay in touch, regardless of what happens. :hugs: dawny690, how are you doing? :hugs:. Mrsstreet0417 I still don't think you should blame yourself, you didn't know and you didn't think to check, and besides your blood type there could have been a host of other reasons, thats the thing that sucks about m/c's you just don't know. So don't take it out on yourself, you need that body:hugs:
Man, this has been a rough week for us as a group though. How is everyone doing? I'm ok, just holding on to hope, and Tuesday, but feeling very sad for my fellow buddies who are just going through it right now.


----------



## dawny690

Well im doing ok apart from torturing myself I did another IC today with fmu and wee was really strong and there was a 2nd line in 3 mins :shock: surely more than one :bfp: cant be wrong could it?? Could the bloods have been wrong or maybe to early??? Advice please girls im going crazy here xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Oh babe, what a pickle!! There was another lady when I was pg before who had a succession of blood tests and urine tests done at gp's and all came back BFN but as she was so insistent, they let her go for a scan and there was a baby with healthy heartbeat!! 

Why not try using a different brand HPT? If you get a BFP on different brand too, I would say the odds are in your favour! I used Tesco's own brand, two for £5 I think and they seem to be as reliable as the Clearblue ones. Dont want to build false hopes up but this does sound like its worth a shot babe xx


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

hi-jacking once again :lol:

5 days till OV :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

chrissie33 said:


> Oh babe, what a pickle!! There was another lady when I was pg before who had a succession of blood tests and urine tests done at gp's and all came back BFN but as she was so insistent, they let her go for a scan and there was a baby with healthy heartbeat!!
> 
> Why not try using a different brand HPT? If you get a BFP on different brand too, I would say the odds are in your favour! I used Tesco's own brand, two for £5 I think and they seem to be as reliable as the Clearblue ones. Dont want to build false hopes up but this does sound like its worth a shot babe xx

Thanks babe cant buy any at the mo due to mum being here and no money :( xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

Dawny, Have you had any other tests run by the dr? did they do an HPT? What about an u/s?

You may have a bum batch of ICs. How long ago was your last m/c? Sometimes it takes awhile for those hormones to leave.

I hope my last few comments are wrong though and you just have a difficult to catch bfp :)


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> Dawny, Have you had any other tests run by the dr? did they do an HPT? What about an u/s?
> 
> You may have a bum batch of ICs. How long ago was your last m/c? Sometimes it takes awhile for those hormones to leave.
> 
> I hope my last few comments are wrong though and you just have a difficult to catch bfp :)

No not yet hun, they are doing a LH and some other hormone (cant remember which one :blush: ) on thursday morning. They havent done a hpt, no u/s. I think the batch of tests is fine as I did have one bfn hun. My last mc was found in feb but was well gone by then as had a bfn at hospital so I dont know what to think :shrug: might take my bfp's with me on thursday and ask the nurse's oppinion xx


----------



## snugglebot

It might be early days still for you but are you experiencing any symptoms? 

It is too bad your chart doesn't show a clear ovulation, normally that would be a good way to tell if your preggos regardless of hpt results. It should show consistently higher temps than pre-ov.... I am very puzzled for you Dawny.


----------



## OpheliaX

Hopefully you will get some answers at the dr. Definately bring your tests with you.


----------



## Lunaty

hey girls, oh my i had to read up quite a lot (after i finally found the thread hahaha)the new name sounds good and im sorry to hear about the mixed results Dawny :(

im doing ok, drove a 4 hour drive back home through the mountains today.. hartburn and nausea for about the 1st hour which was horrible but it went down after a quicky tablet haha (the normal pharmacy hartburn ones, not sure if i am allowed those but i was miserable!) 

we had to tell the family up north as well now.. (i am always a massive tea drinker) and i kinda had to skip on the scallops etc aswell.. :( But they were all thrilled for us.. damn i just hope we havnt one this too soon.. but it's to late now 

Had to buy a pregnancy bra too, my BB's are killing me!!!! but these things are comfy so i may buy myself another one :D

Well thats about it really.. still waiting for the 29th!


----------



## snugglebot

Welcome back! Congrats on telling the family! Glad to hear they are excited! Hope you enjoyed your last easter as a couple and only the dogs :)


----------



## Lunaty

haha yeah it was fab thanks :D
my MIL and her boyfirend and her 2 dogs came with us aswell to my DH's nana.

So it was definitely full house :rofl:
How was your Easter?!


----------



## snugglebot

It was very quiet. We kind of forgot about it and so didn't even have any chocolate bunnies or anything!

My family used to have "egg wars" for breakfast on easter. So this morning, without thinking, I boiled up our last three eggs to battle with my DH. (Three eggs are pretty lame for egg wars, but we forgot to buy some on the weekend). However, later I realized that I needed those three eggs for my cake I was baking for a dinner we were invited too. :dohh:

Off to the convenience store we go.... Everyone was super drained at the dinner though so we were home by 7pm... man we are getting old.


----------



## snugglebot

P.s. Anyone's Dh having sympathy symptoms?? I swear to god, on days I am gassy, DH has gas, on days I can't stand the smell of food and don't want to cook, he isn't that hungry and makes his own sandwich instead of making a dinner for the both of us, on days I am super tired...guess what, he says he is exhausted...and THE BEST ONE...on days my nipples hurt, his man-boobs hurt :dohh: I get no sympathy from him (not sure why they are called sympathy symptoms then).


----------



## OpheliaX

that is too funny about the sympathy pains.


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah last night, it was tummy pains, today it is a sore back.... :|


----------



## snugglebot

He has more symptoms than I do!!!!


----------



## OpheliaX

Maybe it is stress and he is freaking out over being a daddy? My DH didn't cope to well the first time around either.


----------



## snugglebot

He says it's the flu....possible I suppose ...?


----------



## OpheliaX

Possible but I never heard of man boobs hurting from the flu. LMAO.


----------



## snugglebot

And the fact is started within a week or so of my bfp and he can't kick it... :S


----------



## chrissie33

My nausea died off a bit (well a lot) on fri and sat (back yesterday and today) but guess who WAS feeling sick on Fri and Sat? You guessed it - DH :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

I guess he thought it was his turn too! :rofl:


----------



## bklove

Dawny, that is one hell of a pickle, but I vote redo the blood test. 
Snugglebot, lol- egg wars & man boobs:) I love it

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mines was a good kind of hectic, and today just relaxing waiting for the big scan tomorrow!


----------



## chrissie33

Good luck on the scan tomorrow babe, will be thinking of you. What time is it?


----------



## snugglebot

Sending you and Chrissie both TONS of dust for your scans tomorrow!!! I hope you both come with fantastic news!!!


----------



## bklove

9:30 am!


----------



## OpheliaX

BK hurry back and update us when you can.


----------



## chrissie33

Hi bk, fingers crossed for you sweets xx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Can't wait to find out how it went BK. :hug:


----------



## bklove

Chrissie33 Glad your scan went well :hugs:

As for me, not so much. They didn't find a thing, which I was ok with because I think I was somewhat prepared for,but the twist to it all is my dr left a message saying my blood levels have gone up to 5000, which isn't very high, but its weird that it went up if the pregnancy wasn't progressing...or did it then stopped? I'm very confused now and I won't fully get to talk to my dr till later in the AM. For the moment i'm ok, but just really wanting to get this resolved, very tired of everything right now.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:hugs: Hope everything turns out alright BK...how strange that your levels would be going up? I might have missed something, but are they not sure what is going on, or do they think the pregnancy is still going/not still going? :confused: Hope all is resolved soon for you either way :hug:


----------



## bklove

I think they were holding out hope like I was that it would progress, but I think it was uncertain especially after the numbers decreased slightly last week. I'm not sure what the thought process will be now, have to speak with dr.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

OK, well, best of luck and (I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say) we are all here for you no matter what, so sorry you are really having a up and down time of it! :hugs:

P.S. Ok, I have a question, dunno if you ladies know or not, but do creams and such really help with stretch marks? Or is it a genetics thing? DH seems kinda...turned off...by them? So am scared now. LOL.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Ok, so let me add, he says he isn't turned off by the stretch marks but that he was wondering whether it is something that automatically happens or if (cringe, glad we live across the pond now, don't want any angry pregnant women at our door LOL) it's something that comes from not taking care of yourself good enough? I have been arguing that it is something that can happen regardless of creams and etc., but he is not so sure. I hope no one takes that the wrong way...He's a guy, they just don't know these things???


----------



## bklove

I think genetics does play a role, and taking care of your skin as well, but it can happen anyway. I have heard cocoa butter works well.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thanks, now I get to go say I told you so :rofl:


----------



## chrissie33

I agree, I believe it is genetics related with some maintenance thrown in..... im buggered though as my mum had stretch marks and varicous veins..... Think I will start bathing in cocoa butter!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Bk - :hugs: I wrote a note in your journal but wanted to express my sympathies. I hope you get answers real soon. I can't even imagine the limbo that you are in....


----------



## Lunaty

hey girls just popping by, BK im hoping they do find the levels have gone up once again :(

im alright, had some massive cramps this morning in my whole tummy very weird.. they seemt o have died down now.. we will see..


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:rofl: Chrissie imagining a bathtub full of cocoa butter. Lunaty, hope that those pesky cramps stay away :)


----------



## OpheliaX

BK - I am so sorry for what you are going through. We are here for you if you need us.

mrsstreet - regarding the stretch marks I used a lot of cocoa butter and still got very bad stretch marks. I have always been susceptible to stretch marks I have them on my BBS since they first started developing.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I figured you can get them no matter what you do, just wanted to make sure I was right. One thing I am not looking forward to, but it's gonna be worth it...I just really am so sorry Bk that you are having such a hard time, I know how frustrating and depressing it is to lose a little one , or to wonder if you are, and not knowing must be so hard for you. massive :hugs: Bk.


----------



## Lunaty

yeah im not looking forward to those.. i already ahve tiny veins showing.. but stretchmarks!! IEK.. i already feel my tummy being so tight.. i may just start looking for that stuff today haha


----------



## chrissie33

I havent got any yet but there was plenty of excess skin to stretch...lol... I did lose a stone and a half last year ;) ....lol


----------



## OpheliaX

If you are going to use it the earlier you start the better they say


----------



## bklove

well girls they saw that it was an ectopic and she gave me a shot to dissolve it today:( sucks, but i'm ok. Good luck to you guys on your journeys I will still be a part of it :hugs:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Oh, BK...:cry: Sending huge :hugs: your way...I am so sorry that this happened to you. SO this is your 4th? My 4th was on the 9th, so I feel your pain-Hope you start feeling better soon, and we are all here for you. :cry: :hug:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: BK. So sorry you couldn't continue the journey with us. You know we will continue to be there for you though.


----------



## bklove

I'll still be keeping up with you guys snugglebot, even though its not quiet the same. Mrsstreet this is my 1st ectopic after 3 m/c's. I do get to go see a specialist now though, so we'll see what happens. I was reading up on the drug they gave me and I may have to wait a while to ttc though, poopers! 

Anyway, how are you guys coming along?


----------



## snugglebot

BK, Mrsstreet and Dawny, it's totally understandable that things are different for you. I know this thread might be hard for you so we won't be upset if you can't stay in touch through this way. But PM me anytime if you want to chat. 

And because this is a bump buddies thread, here are some pics of my bloat so far.

The first pic is the day before I got my bfp (I just knew I would), then at 6w + 3, and yesterday at 8 + 3. I just noticed in this post that the camera is zoomed in more each time... :dohh: ah the tricks we can play
 



Attached Files:







bfp 001.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 2









6+3.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 2









8weeks 001.jpg
File size: 79.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsstreet0417

What a cute little bump you have there Snugglebot, coming along great :) :hugs: . To tell the truth, keeping up with all of you kind of helps me in a way-know that sounds strange probably. It keeps my mind off of my own babies watching all of your babies grow...:blush: Just hope I don't bug you all too much :blush:


----------



## dawny690

Snuggles thats a cute bump I say bump because it is growing as a bump should lol I love coming in here and seeing how you ladies are as like mrsstreet says it keeps our minds off our own problems and we can focus on your babies :D also I maybe dumb but why the heck isnt V involved in this thread I wanna see her bump too :D xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, loving the bump pics snuggs! I did think about V but with preggo brain, it went straight out of my head..... we should tell her to come along!!


----------



## bklove

I like the preggo bump to! It'll be cool to see the progression as you go along.


----------



## OpheliaX

Ok chrissie or someone we need to send her an invite in her journal.


----------



## snugglebot

I PM'd her....


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Happy 9 weeks Snugglebot! And OpheliaX, Happy almost 8 weeks! and, if I'm not mistaken, isn't Lunaty 5 weeks now? :) Hope all of you are doing well. How are you Bk and Dawny? :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Doing ok despite no proper witch just 5 days of spotting which doesnt count as AF :hissy: xx


----------



## OpheliaX

Thanks mrsstreet. A little paranoid today due to lack of symptoms.


----------



## snugglebot

Ophelia, you are exactly at the same point I was when my symptoms disappeared. They came back a few days later. Enjoy the reprieve and eat what you fancy! :D

So sorry Dawny about your crazy cycle. When's your next dr appt?

My maternity clothes shopping trip on Wednesday was promptly kiboshed by the more experienced pregnant ladies in the other forums. They just said it wasn't worth spending money on alot of clothes that may or may not fit when I need them most (once bloat turns to a big bump). Which is logical enough, just wish I could have found a way to know what my size could be so that I could take advantage of being in a city where I can try on clothes instead of guessing if they will fit via online shopping later in the summer. I hate online shopping. I don't think I have ever been happy with clothes I have bought online... :(


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Dawny, sorry about the irregular cycle, hopefully :witch: will make her way to you soon...OpheliaX, hope soon that your symptoms will come back (just enough for you to feel pregnant) soon :) Snugglebot, sorry that your maternity clothes shopping trip was discouraged by the other ladies-if your regular clothes do not fit maybe try getting some regular pants that are a size or two bigger and with stretchy elastic in them? Which, I suppose might be the same...hmm..maybe a bump band?


----------



## Vestirse

Well thanks for the invite all of you, but I was reading the front page and I realize it says it's for people due in November/December. I'm due in October! are we cool with that? If so, I'm in!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Hey Vestirse! It's fine with me, but as I'm not due in November/December either, or any other time in the next 9 months...LOL...


----------



## dawny690

Yay Vestirse :yipee: :wohoo: glad your here xxx


----------



## Lunaty

hello hello everyone.. 7 weeks now lady's :D yay...

belly bands sound like a fab idea.. jeans still fit t's generally only the button i need to undo atm hahahahaahah


----------



## chrissie33

Hey V - absobloodylutely babe!! Fab to have you and sorry I didn't think of it myself sooner!! preggo brain eh!

Well snuggs, whilst I am not one to openly disagree with anyone experienced in this, I would say that a few staple items from maternity range is not a bad idea. I went shopping at the weekend as NONE of my trousers would do up and I was wearing jeans a big size too big that looked too big if you know what I mean. I bought a superb pair of trousers with jersey band in my normal size (as advised by the people in each maternity department I visited) because they say that they are designed with your size in mind, but allowing you to grow where necessary. I may well need to buy more in a few months but for £20 it was well worth getting a pair of decent, plain, super comfy black trousers and a pair of adjustable skinny jeans (yes I did say skinny jeans - Chrissie gets pg then decides it time to start dressing in skinny jeans.....lol) but hey, I am making the most of actually having legs that will fit them for the time being (all beit a bit tighter than I would like....lol)

If you can still get into your regular clothes then they of course have a valid point but I did consult with LadyT on this and she agreed that it is not too early to get some items as I am getting bigger and need clothes that fit - going a size or two bigger results in clothes that 'look' too big everywhere else.

Sam I cannot believe you are 7 weeks already!! Wow. thats gone quick babe!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

7 weeks Lunaty :blush: darn, missed a few didn't I? LOL.


----------



## snugglebot

V - the front page has been updated.

Congrats on 7 weeks Lunaty! Way to go!

Chrissie - you convinced me, I am buying at least one pair of maternity pants (not underwear - I mean jeans). 

I have been doing the elastic through the button hole all week. It is a godsend but won't work for much longer. The pants I bought a week or so ago that were up a size don't fit nice. Despite being bigger, they are not more comfortable and as you have said, are big in the wrong places.

I tried on a bunch of my summer dresses from last year... I was happy to see my belly fit, but when it came time to zipping up where my chest was...no go zone.

I will definitely be doing some shopping on Thursday. 2 pairs of pants (trousers?) for my second tri (remember I will be 10 weeks by then and 12 weeks by the end of my trip), a couple sun dresses (I can probably get away with regular dresses if they are cut right). Some maternity bras, a bathing suit, some shorts and I think I can do long t-shirts and baby doll tops with a few flowy tunics mixed in. 

Ophelia how are you doing? You've been quiet.

Dawny have you gone to the dr yet?


----------



## OpheliaX

I am here was craxy this weekend and at work today. Symptoms came back last night I was bent over the toilet for a good 10 minutes.

Nausea all day today.


----------



## snugglebot

Feel better then?:?:


----------



## Vestirse

I think it's hilarious to watch you all go through the same things I did about the disappearance of symptoms. But I promise I am laughing _with_ you not at you. Well, ok, fine, you're probably not laughing but I promise it will be funny in retrospect and I'm laughing in the friendliest way possible!

And I gave in and finally bought maternity jeans after suffering weeks of top button undone on most of my regular jeans. I bought them one size up though and I was pissed that they didn't fit me well. So I crashed Gap Maternity today and bought a new pair that is much better! My parents were on me for weeks to get some new things that fit me because you'll be generally uncomfortable enough during pregnancy that you don't need to add to it with ill fitting clothes!!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Happy 15 weeks Vestirse, and welcome to the group :)


----------



## Vestirse

Thank you hun, hope you'll soon be discussing your own pregnancy on here again! I've read your story, though never commented, and in my personal opinion, your mother sounds like a real piece of work. So sorry hun.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thanks Vestirse :)


----------



## Lunaty

O yeah, ive been looking for a nice pair of Max jeans with the expandable sides.. but i cant seem to find them.. darn it..

i will have to have a good look around his weekend.. appart form that my breasts have passed my normal bra size and the push up just looks like push out atm.. time for more maternity bra's i guess.. :rofl:

I think ive gotten used to the symptoms now.. they seem to not really stand out anymore.. i know they havnt disappeared but it doesnt stand out anymore as a preg symptom.. honestly though.. that crappy feeling.. what a pain in the ass.. sometimes i cant even remember how it felt to feel normal haha

Sure enough it will pass i know... :rofl:

Will be calling scan institute tomorrow to arrange appointment for viability scan next week.. im really hoping to hear a hartbeat.. im kinda glad i did the blood test 2 weeks after the early scan.. now i know im still tagging along nicely (or at least i keep telling myself that!) Was there anyone getting a scan this week or in the next week?


----------



## dawny690

OMG V 15 weeks :wohoo: congrats hun xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Sam, I am getting my 12 week scan in 2 days!! super excited...lol

I totally agree with your parents V - pregnancy is uncomfortable enough, without worrying about clothing being too tight.


----------



## snugglebot

Folks I head out on a plane this afternoon. Gonna miss you all! Hope you continue to progress seamlessly! I look forward to seeing scan pics posted here when I get back! :)

:hug:


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! :hugs: Hope everyone is doing well. 
Ophelia how are you holding up with the nausea? Does anything help to ease it?
V- 15 weeks?! Time flies. 
Chrissie- tomorrow is the scan? You must be excited by now? 
Snugglebot-have a safe trip!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey yep, scan tomorrow, I really am quite excited now!


----------



## OpheliaX

BK I am holding up nausea is better the last two days. Still wretching and dry heaving in the mornings. But eating small frequent meals has helped. Also I started taking b6 complex and b12 once a day to help.


----------



## bklove

Glad to hear you are trying to manage with things. Chrissie33 todays the day!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls. well as on my journal you can see, but thought I would post here too :) Diddy is a little gymnast, somersaulting in my tummy ;) Here are the pics:
 



Attached Files:







diddy1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









diddy2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









diddy3.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OpheliaX

Fantastic! Do I see a little who-ha?


----------



## chrissie33

hahahaha ....... who knows :) all i can see is horns :)


----------



## bklove

oh beautiful! yeaaaaaaah! :hugs:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Great pics :)


----------



## chrissie33

Thanks tiff - how you doing babe?


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Doing OK. A little irritated-stress makes me gain weight and the stress lately has taken its toll. Woke up this morning and the one pair of pants I had that fit don't fit anymore. :( . And I don't even have an excuse like all of you do. :rofl: But other than that I'm pretty good. So glad your pictures came out so well. When is your next scan? You might have already mentioned but I forgot :blush: and who else has scans coming up? :)


----------



## mrsstreet0417

200 days to go! Just thought I'd add, since I just noticed...


----------



## OpheliaX

My scan is May 21st it seems liek an eternity.


----------



## OpheliaX

Hey Ladies I made a icon for us do you like it should I make it smaller? Critiques please.


----------



## dawny690

OpheliaX said:


> Hey Ladies I made a icon for us do you like it should I make it smaller? Critiques please.
> 
> View attachment 18817

Thats beautiful hun xxx


----------



## Kota

Normally just lurk and read this thread to keep up with how you ladies are getting on but had to comment about that pic. It's lovely!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Ophelia babe thats gorgeous, can I have a copy? I dont have another scan date as yet, they will send it to me in the post :) 

Dont worry about the weight gain tiff, its to be expected babe. I gained after each of my mcs too due to stress and grief but you must give yourself a break babe - you will get it off again I am certain of it.


----------



## OpheliaX

If you right click you should be able to save as


----------



## bklove

I like the pic to, cool you talented thing you! and FYI: the drug seems to have finally kicked in, 2 shots later, and my HCG levels have begun to decline.

Ok I just tried to add the picture, but I think I need help because its asking for a url and i'm not sure what to do. I saved it to my pictures but was I suppose to save it another way? HELP!!


----------



## chrissie33

I think have the same problem too - Ophelia you IT guru, help us out here?


----------



## chrissie33

I worked it out - diddy gave me some brain cells back.

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachm...-snowflake-bump-buddies-friends-snowflake.jpg


----------



## OpheliaX

I wish I could make my signature use a table to fix it up a little. You can make your images links you know.


----------



## chrissie33

I didnt think of that! Might do that later ;)


----------



## bklove

I'm just excited I got the image on my signature:) 
Hope you guys are having a great Tuesday


----------



## OpheliaX

I am doing much better today then yesterday though I have a nagging pain in my right side neck/shoulder area.


----------



## bklove

sounds like the oh needs to do some rubbing


----------



## chrissie33

I agree ophelia - get DH onto it - its what he is there for :)


----------



## OpheliaX

Yeah he massaged it a bit for me. I took some hot showers. It is still hurting and stiff but it is slowly diminishing.


----------



## chrissie33

Hope it goes away soon. How you feeling other than that?


----------



## Vestirse

Ok, I've been a really bad bump buddy!!! Just had to give you my apologies. Everyone alright? It's boring over here ;)


----------



## dawny690

Vestirse said:


> Ok, I've been a really bad bump buddy!!! Just had to give you my apologies. Everyone alright? It's boring over here ;)

OMG V your pg is flying past nearly 17wks gone where has the time gone :lol: so glad things are boring there (you know what I mean) have you felt bean moving round yet and can we please see a bump pic :smug: xxxx


----------



## samzi

hey v!

wow dawn is right, time has flown! hope your good :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaX

Yeah she felt movement I believe she wrote about it in her journal last week.


----------



## chrissie33

Hey V - good to see you pop in :) we need more bump pics on here girls..... Ophelia - I am sure we are due one from you dear!!


----------



## OpheliaX

I know I know but....I am very self conscious about my weight


----------



## bklove

I pretty sure we'll play nice opheliax! so whenever you are comfortable posting. Hope you guys are well, I had a rough weekend, but I'm much better today.


----------



## OpheliaX

Ok I posted one in my journal.


----------



## Vestirse

Bump pictures? Ok! 16 weeks coming up. My next scheduled picture is at 18weeks, so a week to go.
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dawny690

Vestirse said:


> Bump pictures? Ok! 16 weeks coming up. My next scheduled picture is at 18weeks, so a week to go.

:yipee: what a goreous bump you have at 17wks hun xxxxx


----------



## bklove

Thanks for sharing your bump V and opheliax!


----------



## chrissie33

I do understand Ophelia, but babe, you are amongst friends here and believe me, I have plenty of excess belly that cannot be blamed on the baby but hey, at least we have an excuse for getting bigger :)


----------



## bklove

So what sort of baby plans have you guys started making? Clothing, nursery, finances, child care, etc etc


----------



## OpheliaX

We have gone on a budget to try and pay off some debt. I haven't purchased any clothing yet but I am going to babies r us tonight to get a shower gift I think I will buy one item.


----------



## OpheliaX

Started a prego journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/130501-ophelia-bean-not-your-average-fairytale.html


----------



## bklove

Getting rid of debt sounds like a great idea though...and splurging on 1 item:) I won't tell;)


----------



## Lunaty

hello dearies!

my god there has been wrote a complete book whilst ive been hibernating hahaha

seriously ive been doing nothing but working eating and sleeping :cry:
on the other note, i had a scan at 9+3 (now spot on 10 weeks)

bubs s doing very good, growing according to the dates given (i had expected it to be a bit behind the given weeks)

Anyhow, i just attached the scan pic and one of me feeling incredibly bloated (although it does look worse then the pic lets on) deffo need to get me some long tops and bellybands or something whahahah :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00135.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG00129.jpg
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vestirse

Well look at you Miss Skinny Mini with a beautiful little bump with guppy tucked away inside. Glad you decided to rejoin us!

bklove - OH and I have been doing a lot of planning but we haven't actually bought anything yet!! Still feels too early to us, you know?


----------



## chrissie33

My word Sam, you look awesome!!! that is a very cute bump indeed!!! and the scan pic is gorgeous!!

Hey bk - not much in the way of plans for me, been pretty busy and sick....lol Will be looking more at options in the coming weeks though as I do not want to rush into it till after I have the next scan and will think more seriously about cots/prams/clothes etc - though we are not finding out the sex so clothes will be neutral anyway ;)


----------



## Lunaty

well not used to having a tummy stick out at all, as said i cant even suck it in anymore either.. hahahahaha

i have decided on the baby room in the new house which is next to our guest room which is next to ours.. unfortunately the door has locked itself (yes we seem to have moved into a haunted house but thats another story) now we have to smash the lock or decide to switch the guest room to the babys room...

we have been offered a cot and a highchair of our prior landlords and we will probably take their offer.. best to save a bit of money to go to our family in NL when bubs is here..

As for stuff yes ive been looking but havnt had the chance to buy things yet.. DH wants to wait till 12 weeks ;)


----------



## OpheliaX

Your bump and sono is gorgeous. As for the locked door if you do get it open definately put a non locking knob on the door.


----------



## chrissie33

Im with Ophelia - you dont want bubs locking him/herself in after all!

ooh reminds me, I went to a furniture store last week and was just getting into my car when I saw a very frantic looking couple desperately trying to get their car doors open - they had only locked the car with the keys and 10 week old baby inside!!! They were distraught as you would expect....... definite cause to carry spare key in handbag me thinks!!!


----------



## OpheliaX

OMG! That would be awful. I would have broken the window.


----------



## snugglebot

Hey girls! I'm back - not home yet but sneaking on BnB while at my parents! Things are good on my end. So glad to see all your bump pics and scans are going well! I will update later!


----------



## OpheliaX

Just in case you didn't see it on my journal!



:happydance:


----------



## OpheliaX

Welcome back Snuggle!


----------



## Lunaty

ooohh opheliaX, those pics are awesome!!!!!!!!!!
Very lovely :cloud9:

As for the couple with the baby in the car, yes that is PRETTY DAMN STUPID!
I think hubby has done this once with our Pulsar but we managed to brake in as we had left the window open a bit.. (yay for having dogs in the back haha)

But i will deffo keep a spare key in my purse or something.. that would be devastating!
As for the room, yep we will have to change the lock it's just not safe enough..
I still cant get it to budge and we both havent got a clue how it became locked (it has a key hole and not a push lock so very weird) besides it is freezing here the door couldnt have expanded either..

hmmppff.. owell at least i am sleeping fine int he house whahaha


----------



## bklove

Chrissie: wow!, good call on the extra keys in the bag. I mean it absent minded does happen at times, so better off being prepared. And as for the baby stuff i'm a huge fan of neutral colors, even knowing the sex. 

Vestirse: I can understand waiting. It is still early with things, but at the same time you do seem to be doing very well.

Lunaty: Skinny mini with the cute bump & bean:) 

:hugs: ladies!!


----------



## snugglebot

Finally got to update my journal. I better get back to work now though.


----------



## Kota

Hey ladies, 
I was wondering if I could be cheeky and start posting in here a bit,,,, I know I'm a tad behind the majority of you but kinda feel I've been following most of your stories for a while now and you ladies can help me through the crazy times as you've already been there?? 
thank you!


----------



## OpheliaX

I don't see a problem with it. Welcome!


----------



## chrissie33

Kota you are more than welcome as far as I am concerned!! The more the merrier I say!! But only if we get to have bump pics as soon as you are ready ;)

Snugs, loving the aka pregbot on your status ;)


----------



## snugglebot

Welcome Kota! So excited for you!

Chrissie: Pregbot is the nickname my DH has given me :)


----------



## Kota

Thank you very much girls!!
Chrissie - Prob won't have bump pics for a long while yet... I'm not exactly a small girl (sz 18/20) so currently its just a belly rather then a baby belly.. :blush: I'm kinda hoping Oompa will just melt away all the podge and I won't get to much bigger!


----------



## OpheliaX

Hey Kota it is a great thought and hopefully that will work for you. I am a bigger girl myself though I did get down to a size ten a few years ago. I am now a 16 well I was till pregnancy. I found these great knit pants that can pass for trousers in lane bryant that have an elastic waist. They are an 18. I am fighting to stay under 10 lbs gained already at 11 weeks.


----------



## snugglebot

I just told my boss the news. He was about as excited as a cat being told it needed to have a bath... ah well. I am excited about telling my coworkers tomorrow at our staff meeting though. I know they will be happy for me.


----------



## Vestirse

*Ophelia* - that is one perfect little bean! Congrats!!!!!!!

*Kota* - of course you belong here!! I look forward to seeing your growing bump :)

*Snugs* - so sorry, but at least it's done and over with right? I'm feeling that I should just go ahead and do that too! And I'm sure they will be super happy for you. Ms. PregBot, :rofl:

*Lunaty* - I wrote it in your journal but dude, these hosue incidences still make me shudder! Hope they stop.

And here's 18 weeks attached.
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OpheliaX

Lovin the bump!


----------



## snugglebot

V! your bump is gorgeous! I can't wait until mine starts to look like that! :D


----------



## snugglebot

ps. V - I am super relieved I told and it is out of the way. I have been working for this company for five years and have even had reduced benefits because of where my husband works- a different battle I lost and won't get into now - but I deserve the benefits I am going to get while on leave to say the least.

Now that Mr. Boss knows, I don't have to be "missing" on facebook :happydance:- I shut down EVERYTHING I could without deactivating my account or deleting all my friends just so that my coworkers wouldn't find out before I got a chance to tell my boss....I won't announce on fbook though until I hear the heartbeat.


----------



## OpheliaX

OK PM me your FB name I promise not to squeal on you as I haven't announced on FB yet either.


----------



## chrissie33

Oooh, if we are sharing FB, me too!!


----------



## OpheliaX

I responded to the PM with my FB info.


----------



## chrissie33

How are we doing today girlies?


----------



## snugglebot

I am so tired but really craving some exercise. I don't know when the last time was that I built up a sweat (aside from Hawaii heat type). I have to find a way to get even just 30 minutes in. After work doesn't work because I am a growly bear hungry for supper, in the morning is probably best but DH and I would have to figure out how to get both of us to work since he has fallen hard of the exercise in the morning bandwagon too.

I was thinking about biking to work but I am not the greatest bicyclist to begin with and worry about losing control on some of the crazy hills I have to go up and down. I did it last summer but I didn't have a baby in my tummy.


----------



## snugglebot

Ophelia, can't wait to see your scan pics!


----------



## Kota

Doing good today, my cold has cleared leaving me with my sense of both smell and taste back again... and boy oh boy are they different to before my cold arrived! lol. But at least I'm getting the symptoms that I wanted! :happydance:


----------



## chrissie33

Thats fab Kota, I too had a heavy cold in the early days - look after yourself though as it may come back if you dont rest enough for it to go completely xx


----------



## Kota

Thanks Chrissie, I'm resting lots, OH has gone out to the rugby today, leaving me with the couch, the tv and a stack of DVD's... It's fantastic! xx


----------



## chrissie33

Ooh lovely - saw you up for meeting up with apple and me :) must remember to check with Dawny too..... anyone else up for a meet in June? Damn shame for the big stretch of ocean seperating us girls!!


----------



## dawny690

chrissie33 said:


> Ooh lovely - saw you up for meeting up with apple and me :) must remember to check with Dawny too..... anyone else up for a meet in June? Damn shame for the big stretch of ocean seperating us girls!!

You know I will be up for it babe :yipee: xxxxxxx


----------



## snugglebot

An ocean and a whole lot of NAmerica but think of me ok!


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> An ocean and a whole lot of NAmerica but think of me ok!

We will hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

I bought some belly bands online today!! Can't wait for them to arrive. That said I did start packing away alot of my clothes that were admittedly a bit tight before pregnancy and for sure out now.... I will see what these belly bands are like and maybe can squeeze a few more weeks out of my regular clothes until the weather warms up and I can wear maternity capris or something. There is just no where in town to get 36 inseam maternity wear. My sister who is a bit shorter but not much gave me her maternity pants (slacks for you UK ladies), so maybe I can use the belly band to wear the pants a bit lower and get some extra length out of them...

time to get creative!


----------



## OpheliaX

There is a great tutorial on crafster for turning regular pants into maternity. I just put all my non fitting clothes in a rubbermaid bin last night.


----------



## snugglebot

ugh I am horrible at sewing. My mom gave me a sewing machine four years ago....haven't used it once... :oops:


----------



## OpheliaX

Make some pillows as practice It is really easy.


----------



## chrissie33

I bought a sewing machine about 4 years ago with lots of good intentions but its still sitting waiting for the bobbin to be wound up....hahahaha - Ophelia, if you fancy a trip to the UK, you are most welcome to come and show me how its done :)

Congrats on 12 weeks by the way! 

Snugs, excited for tomorrow?


----------



## snugglebot

I am super pumped for tomorrow! I can't wait!! I "trimmed" up a bit since things were a little "wild" and if she is going to be searching for my uterus and if it is small well things may have to go a little low.... my DH's eyes just about popped out of his head last appt when she began to feel my abdomen last time and the panties had to be rolled down a couple centimeters (I hadn't prepared well :oops:) :rofl:

As for the sewing machine, my DH would LOVE it if I dug it out. Maybe I should. I have been wondering how I can get the nursery decore I want given there is NOTHING here in town.... but it would mean packing away our second computer and using that desk for the sewing machine....hmmmm. How to make this work?


----------



## OpheliaX

Oh yes trimming is a necessity. Imagine how I felt when I went in for emergency c with no prep! How embarrassing the nurse had to shave me.


----------



## chrissie33

Wait till you get so big you cant see down there and have to trust DH with the razor!!! :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: AAH I never even thought of that!!!! Why must we worry about such things anyways? stupid culture we have.

Opheliax I have to say that would be pretty embarrassing. I don't know if I could let her do it. Is it necessary? Forgive me I really have no idea if shaving is necessary for these types of things.... :oops:


----------



## OpheliaX

Shaving and catheter are standard procedures during c-section.

https://parenting.ivillage.com/pregnancy/plabor/0,,8wvj,00.html

I think so they can see where they are cutting and for healing purposes.


----------



## snugglebot

thanks! I guess I learn something new everyday...


----------



## chrissie33

You and me both!


----------



## OpheliaX

Im being a bit of a bad girl today by having sushi for lunch. I did compromise and two of the rolls have ingredients like cooked shrimp.


----------



## chrissie33

Hey, you know what you should and shouldnt eat and what your body is capable of tolerating too :) I have never had sushi - it just doesnt appeal to me....lol


----------



## OpheliaX

Well I figure once in awhile is ok and I didn't eat any crazy stuff. When I went to Japan I promised my husband I would not eat puffer fish no matter what because you can have a severe reaction and die. Even though everyone there was like oh it tastes so good I figured it wasn't worth my life or a trip to the hospital.


----------



## snugglebot

You enjoy your sushi! Just because your pregnant doesn't mean the risk of food poisoning is any higher than it was before. In fact I was reading that not every type of food poisoning is even harmful for the baby (some are like listeria) but many others just cause dehydration which can be managed if it isn't too bad. Obviously measure your risks. 

Anyways what I am trying to say is I hope you enjoyed your sushi! I know I did in Hawaii :)


----------



## OpheliaX

Thank you Snuggle. I don't worry about food poisoning as I go to a reputable place I do worry about mercury levels though. However since I don't eat fish everyday I am not too concerned.


----------



## Vestirse

Ok adding a bump pic of me at 19 weeks.

*Ophelia* - I wouldn't worry about the sushi if you go to a reputable place. Japanese women don't stop eating sushi, though they do try to stay away from the fish that contains the highest levels of mercury.

And I haven't said ANYTHING on facebook yet! I don't think I will either. There is someone on there that I don't want to know. Long story.
 



Attached Files:







19weeks.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OpheliaX

Beautiful bump. Love the sweater too.


----------



## snugglebot

:yipee: wow you have such a great bump!! Alec has gone through a growth spurt! Most excellent! I like the sweater too!


----------



## bklove

You ladies sound like you are doing great. And I also learned something new today regarding the nurses doing the shaving...not a job i'd want :) 

And V the bump is looking great. You definitly look preggers there.


----------



## snugglebot

So my boss made a comment today that sat with me a bit funny but he was smiling so I think it is ok...

He was talking to another coworker about how funny it was that now that I have told everyone I have suddenly popped and my belly has grown...

I am wearing proper tops now and not hiding behind jackets and he realized that. I am so paranoid and hope/assume he knows why I was hiding before. It wasn't to keep lying but to avoid awkward questions before I hit the "safety" of second tri... 

Why I am such a paranoid lady when it comes to my job?


----------



## OpheliaX

No idea lots of people are though.


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: probably was just a rhetorical question. How are things with the rest of you anyways? the thread has been pretty quiet


----------



## OpheliaX

I think we are all in that quiet time for the most part. Almost no MS here. Lots of night peeing and vivid dreams. Some butterfly movements.


----------



## snugglebot

hrumph the only thing I get is bowel movements.


----------



## chrissie33

Im good, tired but thats about it. Bought some cute things for diddy today, posted in my journal but will share here too :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0619.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 1









DSCN0620.JPG
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OpheliaX

Loving the little outfits. I bought one too not very long ago but have just not gotten around to taking a picture.


----------



## dawny690

chrissie33 said:


> Im good, tired but thats about it. Bought some cute things for diddy today, posted in my journal but will share here too :)

They are cute babe xxxxx


----------



## snugglebot

Chrissie, you mentioned in your journal you weren't going to buy too much yet. I am of the same mind to try and keep it to a minimum as well... (although I admit I have the crib and change table - remember bought those when my sister came the day I got my bfp :oops:)

It is really hard when my lovely friends want to give me their baby stuff they are done with... Don't get me wrong, I don't mind second hand stuff one bit... I have so far succeeded in saying only 0-6 month old stuff please, but even then we really don't have space for much (especially right now with the floors being pulled apart in the nursery)...

Ah bless them. I actually am glad they are so excited for us and are happy to share. I guess its time to invest in some rubbermaids to store stuff in our crawl space for the next few months.


----------



## OpheliaX

Yep. Do they have target or wal mart in canada? Both have pretty cheap storage bins.


----------



## Kota

all good here, feeling very pleased after seeing Oompas heartbeat flashing away today!!


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats Kota!! That is great!


----------



## snugglebot

Here's a question for you ladies...

is everyone going to enlist their DH as their birthing partner or appoint someone else?

I have to be honest, I am thinking of enlisting a couple of my girlfriends (although that is alot to ask if I go into labour during working hours or in the wee hours of the night)...but I really don't think my DH can hack it... he can't handle stress at all and he reacts with anger...

I really don't want that in the labour and delivery room... I need my girls there. they will know when to massage me, help me change positions and most importantly stay calm. I can't picture my DH doing any of that for me. It isn't his style.

What are you girls doing?


----------



## Kota

at this stage I'll be going with OH, if something drastic changes and we do end up in Oz, this may be added to with a girlfriend or two or perhaps my mum or aunty. But in the UK I just dont' have the close knit group of girlfriends I could ask, I've got one really good mate but she's not got any kids of her own and is slightly prudish so I'm not sure she'd be entirely comfortable with the idea anyway. plus she's on the other side of london so should i go into labour in the middle of the night she'd have no way of getting to me anyway. 
I'm okay with OH though, he's pretty chilled out and relaxed and I've not seen him get really angry over anything in the past, plus, he always knows how to calm me down however much I've worked myself up into a state, I think I'd stress more if he wasn't there through it.


----------



## OpheliaX

My DH will be in the operating room with me as I am having a c-section due to complications last time. The first time he was there with me too but felt pretty helpless I think.

My opinion would be to ask him. He might take exception to you just assuming he can't hack it and leaving him out.


----------



## snugglebot

I have mentioned it to him. He isn't pleased but he can't deny he has no ability to keep calm. Last time I had the stomach flu, he threw a fit because I was in the washroom barfing and he needed to use the toilet. After yelling at me, and banging on the door, I dragged my sorry ass out of the bathroom so he could use the toilet. He then left me on the floor of our bedroom that morning and stormed off to work. He can't handle seeing me in pain or sick. I just can't see him suddenly now taking on that "nurturing" role. He never has been that person for me.


----------



## OpheliaX

I'm sorry hun.


----------



## chrissie33

I understand babe, I am sure he is a special person to you in other ways, we cant expect our men to be all rounders like we are!

My DH will be with me, I do not think he would forgive me if I didnt want him there. He is a stressy person too and gets easily cross but I am so surprised how much this baby coming has calmed him and he is always really good when I am poorly. When I had mc last year, he was amazing and calm! Didnt show any stress or anger at all though he did find it hard seeing me in pain and delivering Diddy is bound to be painful but I know he can hack it..... well if he cant, I will just thump him and have good reason too :)

Can he not be there too and leave the room if it gets too much for him? My friend Caroline had her best friend there as she and her DH had split up but he was there too and stepped up to the mark when she needed him, but her friend was the one there to give her moral and physical support - just a thought babe xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah Chrissie, I think we may go that route. Talked again to DH about it the other day and he was upset (understandably). I did explain to him why I felt the way I did so he knew where I was coming from, and what I needed on that day. I think if he knows that, he will either a) behave or b) have no case to get upset if I ask him to leave. 

I will have to have one of our couple friends there though. He is better behaved when our friends are there. I will make sure one of his buddies and his buddy's wife is there. One friend for me, one for him.


----------



## Kota

I think that sounds like a great idea snugs, support for both of you at a time that is going to be stressful for the both of you (obviously for different reasons) at least that way if you need to ask him to leave the room, you can do so knowing he's got someone outside that he can talk to and be with to get the support/company he needs, and you've got your friend to give you what you need.


----------



## snugglebot

I bought a really cute pj set online the other day :) Totally unnecessary since my nightgowns are stretchy tshirts but I couldn't help myself! Hope it fits!!


----------



## OpheliaX

Ok So how about a link for use to see these PJS?

I am feeling super tired today!


----------



## snugglebot

I am so tired too. Contemplated calling in sick to work today but dragged my sorry butt in anyways.

https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.asp...=https://www.jcpenney.com/products/C51900.jsp


----------



## OpheliaX

Cute I hope they are as comfy as they look.


----------



## snugglebot

me too! My fleece pjs are getting tight!!! and the nightgowns just are not warm enough.


----------



## snugglebot

Girls, any thoughts on white bedding for the crib? Am I asking for trouble?


----------



## chrissie33

To be honest I personally think its a good idea. Easy to boil wash if necessary which is more of a problem with coloured bedding. You can accessorise with colour where necessary then babe. I was thinking of going white myself :)


----------



## Kota

I love the idea of white bedding, however won't be doing it myself, I can't keep anything white clean for longer then it takes to get out of the packet! I'd be more worried that I'd spill something all over it then the baby making a mess! :lol:


----------



## OpheliaX

I think it should be fine. I never had a problem with Sebasten getting sick in the bed. If you are going to be bottle feeding just don't feed the baby in the bed.


----------



## snugglebot

How's everyone doing?

I am suffering some MAJOR hay fever today... spending all evening in the yard didn't help... *sigh*

Guess it is time to dig up my hepa filter from the basement. Seriously though I know it is horrible but I may need to take a pill or two to survive. If it was just the stuffy/sneezy nose I could handle it. But the itchy throat, ears, face and eyes drive me BONKERS! and I refuse to spend my summer in air conditioned rooms when my summer only lasts 2 months where I live before the snow flies again.


----------



## OpheliaX

You can take plain benedryl. I unfortunately have to take a prescription everyday because my allergies are so bad. The docotrs changed my meds when I was pregnant and they do not work as well. I wake up in the middle of the night all the time with an itchy mouth. I hate it.


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: The itchy mouth is what drove me to the Benedryl last night (if 5 am counts as last night - the point at which I caved and took it). I couldn't take it anymore. I am pretty happy it worked. Baby and I slept pretty good after that - for the whole 2 hours I had.

So sorry to hear that you don't have much relief... I would go insane!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Ladies, I watched Grand Torino on video tonight. I really liked that movie! 

Also was given the book "Chicken Soup for the Expectant Mother's Soul" - read the first story, already in tears. Good stuff so far.


----------



## samzi

joining you ladies finally.

im 6 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## chrissie33

Massive congrats samzi!!! Well done babes x


----------



## OpheliaX

Hurray and welcome Samzi!


----------



## Kota

Congrats Samzi!!


----------



## chrissie33

This has gone really quiet lately girls.... what you all up to? Surely we need more bump pics :) ahem...Kota, I believe we are STILL waiting on one from you dear and as I wont see you tomorrow, I cant take one myself....lol


----------



## samzi

hey girls, how are you?


----------



## Kota

hehehhee... promise one by the end of today.


----------



## OpheliaX

I need to take a new one too just have to figure out what to wear. LOL


----------



## snugglebot

Here's my 18 week pic:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachments/pregnancy-journals/24541d1245620660t-snugglebots-not-so-secret-pregnancy-diary-18w-003-2.jpg


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> Here's my 18 week pic:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachments/pregnancy-journals/24541d1245620660t-snugglebots-not-so-secret-pregnancy-diary-18w-003-2.jpg

WOW great bump hun and congrats on 18wks :happydance: :cloud9: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

KOTA!!! Promises, promises young lady! Now I positively DEMAND a bump pic ;) Come on, stop teasing us!!


----------



## chrissie33

I take it back, I see you posted on your journal - how about posting it here though so I look less impatient ;)


----------



## Kota

:rofl: everyones seen it now!


----------



## OpheliaX

Ugggghhh I feel gross. I ate too much. Had a stomach ache last night from eating garlic bread and woke up this morning starving. So I ate breakfast before work. By the time I go to work an hour and a half later I was hungry again so had a bowl of cereal with strawberries. There was only a little left in the box after I poured what I wanted so I just poured the rest in my bowl and I ate the whole thing.

Now Mr. Bean keeps doing flips and I think he is using my stomach to build up his leg muscles.


----------



## chrissie33

Poor Ophelia.... My Bean has to get big and strong though honey ;)

20 weeks today!! I am so excited at reaching that milestone, you would swear I was the first ever woman to get pregnant!!! hahahaha


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats Chrissie!

Opheliax, I feel for you. I had horrible tummy aches on the weekend. They are gone now, but I HATE them.

Glad bean is keeps reminding you why we are going through it :)


----------



## OpheliaX

Yeah I guess. LOL!

Chrissie congrats!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, not sure quite what is happening here but getting a serious sense of 1st tri de ja vu. I am absolutely shattered all of a sudden and dear lord just burst into tears for no apparent reason.....lol


----------



## snugglebot

Diddy must be growing!


----------



## OpheliaX

Happy Friday!!!

I got an unexpected bonus today :dance:


----------



## chrissie33

oooh, fab Ophelia!! Lovely way to end a shitty week :)


----------



## snugglebot

I had a weird day. 4 hours of sleep, broken down motorhome, arriving at work and realizing I hadn't felt the baby in 2 days, crying like a baby (because I am emotional), boys making fun of my shirt, "lunch" at a restaurant that after 1 hour hadn't even begun cooking our meal, we all cancelled our order and left- I bought a sandwhich at a nearby cafe...and then the day turned around, I got a bonus too Ophelia!, DH got the motorhome fixed, DH had flowers and supper ready for me, I heard Jezzy's hb on my doppler, and now I am home on BnB :cloud9:


----------



## chrissie33

:wohoo: I am so pleased your day turned round and that you also got a bonus!! Time for me to work on DH - I need a bonus too!! :)


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: Yes you do deserve a bonus :D


----------



## snugglebot

can any of you describe for me what Braxton hicks feel like?


----------



## chrissie33

Not me I am afraid, not had any as yet as far as I know.... I believe that your stomach goes hard though....


----------



## OpheliaX

Like sudden tightening and then belly gets hard sometimes crampy. They can be really light or intense. First time it happened to me DH and I were shopping in Target and I he had to get me one of those electric chairs that they let handicapped customers use because i refused to leave untill we were done shopping.


----------



## snugglebot

wow that sounds intense. Definitely not what I felt. Maybe it is just baby turning or something.


----------



## chrissie33

After I posted I felt intense cramp below my bump - round ligament stretching perhaps? Oh the wonders of pregnancy and how the journey from TTC to birth gets us completely in tune with our bodies!!


----------



## OpheliaX

Yes round ligament. I have had it almost constant for a week


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Over halfway there now! How exciting! Sorry haven't posted much but glad that all is well ladies :hugs: :dance:


----------



## snugglebot

well I swear I felt the "tightening" again last night...when I pressed my uterus was rock hard. It only happens once, maybe twice in an episode. It has to be BH :rofl:

That said, I don't feel Jezzy much these days. Stupid anterior placenta. The only times I feel him or her is down low low in my pelvis or now on my sides just above my legs. Very weird.


----------



## OpheliaX

This is from pregnancy hut for 24 weeks:

https://www.pregnancyhut.com/24-weeks-pregnant/



> Changes with your body
> 
> 
> 
> You can feel the top of your uterus around two inches from your belly as the stomach keeps expanding. The skin on the breast and abdomen continue stretching making these areas itchy and dry. Using a good moisturizing cream can help at this stage. Your eyes tend to become sensitive and dry but you can reduce the discomfort by using eye drops or artificial tears to keep the eyes moist. You will be more aware of the baby&#8217;s waking and sleeping patterns by now so you can try to get rest when your baby is resting. You can feel a tightening of your uterus or the abdomen from time to time which is called as Braxton Hicks contractions which resemble labor contractions but are not the actual thing. The contractions tend to be more noticeable at this stage because the uterus is full


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Mrsstreet - fab to hear from you babe - how are you doing? I see ov is fast approaching :)

Well diddy is certainly getting bigger, I have decided to weigh once a week for interest purposes and am now at the same weight I was when I first started dieting, one more pound and I will be my heaviest ever!! Also, measured my bump and around my quickly disappearing waist line and it measures 41 inches!!! I dare say by the time diddy is born, my bump / waist will measure more than my actual height of 59inches.....lol


----------



## OpheliaX

It is always a possibility but I doubt it.


----------



## chrissie33

Hope you are right - I will truly topple over if it does go that way....lol


----------



## samzi

hi ladies!

12 week scan in 13 days :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

Chrissie, I feel massive this week too. People are literally speechless when they see me. They keep asking how far along I am....I guess we just get to a point where clothes really can't hide the bump anymore so it just "pops" for them and it's like..where did your bump come from!?

Good luck samzi on your scan!


----------



## OpheliaX

I got asked my first official when are you due yesterday from a person I didn't know but see in the cafeteria at work


----------



## chrissie33

Good luck samzi - cant believe you are 13 weeks already!!! We need to find lunaty now, she hasnt been on here for ages!!! :)


----------



## Lunaty

hey girls! Just thought id show my face again :blush:

I managed to weigh myself couple of days ago an dfinally i have gained another KG.. i tought i was stuck on 54KG forever.. but nope i managed to climb to 55!
(thats 7 KG ive gained since getting pregnant!)

Mind you, i can use it so im quite pleased about it, it has always been a struggle for me to gain weight on my own haha


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I'm doing fine I guess, still getting over my 5th little one lost :( but trying to be positive and optimistic :D I hope it doesn't offend you ladies that I don't drop by as often just have had loads on my mind.... Am so happy that you all are doing so well though!


----------



## snugglebot

Ophelia, I got asked that last week too. It is kind of a neat thing...and reassuring to know we don't just look pudgy! DH actually was grabbing my belly telling my how "hot" I was (he is ALL OVER the new curves) and he was like "ooohh boy that is hard now! It isn't just belly pudge anymore. Really cool!" :cloud9: YEAH for no more belly pudge!

Lunaty, I am glad to hear the weight is starting to pick up. That is probably reassuring for you. 

:hug: mrsstreet that is so sad. You don't deserve that. :hug:


----------



## Lunaty

whaha huby is just calling me fat now..;) even though there is no real part that yuo can grab as im actually quite petit but the little belly somehow looks huge on me :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

Well your hubby sure is cheeky because I have seen your bump and there is no mistaking that for fat, you are all baby...beautiful bump.


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha cheeky as always indeed, but he means it in a nice way .. :rofl:
damn this i am sitting at home and im itching to do something to the baby room but we need to wait.. arggh 

i am so impatient..honestly though my washing pile has never been this low!!! and the house is pretty damn clean (if you consider the two dogs who mess it up as soon as they walk though the door with muddy paws!)

I wanted to bake apple and blackberrie pie but im missing the wine vinegar for the pastry!!!! Owell.. what im i gonna do when all the baby room is done?! Ill be bored stiffly :rofl:!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Sam, great to hear from you - I was gonna come look for you today ;)
Good to hear about the weight gain and DH calling you fat - I am sure he means it the same way as mine does, with affection ;) I have warned mine not to get carried away and think he can keep calling me fat after the baby is born or he is likely to get a black eye ;)

Mrsstreet - you would never offend me sweetheart - having been there, I totally understand. Just know that there is always a warm place for you here babe and I am always happy to talk if you need it xx

Snuggs, I am totally loving your new avatar!!


----------



## OpheliaX

mrsstreet0417 said:


> I'm doing fine I guess, still getting over my 5th little one lost :( but trying to be positive and optimistic :D I hope it doesn't offend you ladies that I don't drop by as often just have had loads on my mind.... Am so happy that you all are doing so well though!

Trust me know one here is offended. BTW do you have a journal it is not in your siggy. I am sorry you had to go through that all again.


----------



## Lunaty

chrissie33 said:


> Hey Sam, great to hear from you - I was gonna come look for you today ;)
> Good to hear about the weight gain and DH calling you fat - I am sure he means it the same way as mine does, with affection ;) I have warned mine not to get carried away and think he can keep calling me fat after the baby is born or he is likely to get a black eye ;)
> 
> Mrsstreet - you would never offend me sweetheart - having been there, I totally understand. Just know that there is always a warm place for you here babe and I am always happy to talk if you need it xx

You know what?! thats exactly what i told DH too!!! :rofl:

Mrsstreet - i just wanted to say im very sorry to hear it hasnt been easy on you!!!! I havtn been around to much in the last couple of months but i can only imagine :( :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Ladies, I am losing the ability to bend over and pick things up from the floor already! I dropped some hummas on the floor and went to wipe it up while sitting...Not happening! eek!


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha crap!!! Owell can you leave it for hubby to wipe up ;)
In this case im lucky to have two dogs!!! 

Mind you i had to break them up fighting this morning again, as soon as food is involved.. it is getting kinda frustrating.. i managed to get them appart and drag the husky in whilst checking over our other dog on any wounds outside..

I came back in and the dog has a cut on her paw!!! Walked through the whole house bleeding!!!! :cry: looked like a murder scene.. and we have carpet anywhere..

+ it's the first time for me i had to clean blood out of carped! Did research online and found i had to use salt and water so was on hands and knees for about 3 hours!!!!!!!!!! I made pics cause no one was gonna believe me :dohh: and to show DH the devastation.. mind yuo they are still on the camera as i am now to tired to do anything anymore 

Had some shallow scratches on my hands too which i only noticed because the salt solution burned the shit out of them...

What a day :coffee:


----------



## snugglebot

eeek Poor pup. Huskies are SUPER territorial about their food. Too bad your other pup was the victim and so were you by the sounds of it. 

My pup wasn't around to lick up the hummas because it was at work. He is my little kitchen floor cleaner, and dish prewash cleaner when I need him to be (admittedly most times I kick him out....I hate HATE him licking my dishes)


----------



## Lunaty

Whahahah yeah they are both pretty territorial though only against each other.. i can grab a bone out of their mouths no prob! 

But to stop them fighting.. ARgghh it just ends up being damage control in full progress haha.. anyhow.. im starting to become a pro at cleaning wounds etc!

Went to the doc for my scratches but it wasnt bad, didnt need any shots and got some antibiotic cream to fight off any case of infection if needed

As for dishwasher.. my DH has the awe full habit of letting them lick our plates clean haha thank god hei s the one doing the dishes too! It does help in certain situations in the kitchen though.. dropping stuff whist cooking :rofl:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:rofl: at losing ability to bend over :) thanks for all the support it mean more than you know! ovulation today btw :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: so hopefully going to get knocked up :winkwink: I do have a journal, 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/91042-trying-conceive-1-after-4-m-cs-13.html hope this link works?


----------



## chrissie33

Im with you snuggs, tried to bend over to pick up something earlier and I wont be repeating that again!!
Good luck on the ov mrsstreet - will keep my fingers for a super stick BFP for you babe xx


----------



## OpheliaX

Ugggg feet are super swollen today!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Aw hope your feet return to what resembles normal size soon :hugs: and until then just take it easy :thumbup:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: sorry about the feet.


----------



## Lunaty

hmmzz another day of painting .. i wish we could finally start on the interesting colors hahaha!


----------



## snugglebot

painting seems to take forever. I am glad we are done for awhile.


----------



## chrissie33

We have a lot of painting to do as we have been in our house nearly 5 years now and the magnolia throughout is getting a bit much.... hahahaha - no time though with diddy coming so the only rooms to be painted I guess will be the nursery and maybe bathroom.....


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha the place we are renting now has pink in the bedroom.. hubby found it that disturbing he used the ceiling paint we used in bubba's room to paint over it in our room too :rofl:

honestly though, the people that came up with this color scheme in the bedroom (dusty pink and moss green) must have been either very old or not concerned with interior decorating ;)


----------



## chrissie33

oooh, cant say they would be the colours of choice.... :rofl:


----------



## OpheliaX

Yuck pink and green!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Very 1990s!!


----------



## Lunaty

:D
mind you the pink flower wallpaper in the hallway kind of match it ;)

O if only the house was ours!!! Hopefully we will be able to buy it one day!
So has anyone else done anything to the baby room yet?!

We just found out my MIL her BF and her 2 dogs will be staying with us for a couple of weeks (they have just sold her house) and they will be looking for a new place.. she said it was a mater of weeks not months but ive got a dreadful feeling about this ..JIKES!!!

To make maters worse her BF woks form home as a insurance sales man (how does she end up with these blokes?! She is such a smart fab lady, although a but straining sometimes) which means he will be around me 24/7 and im dreading it.. he is nice but just a bit loud and annoying..

I just wish i had found a new job by now but it's not looking good 
:help:
And of course the fact that there is only one bathroom and shower in the whole house, the spare room is chucked full with baby's stuff whilst we were painting.. and we already have our own 2 dogs and cat!


----------



## chrissie33

Oh god sam, that does not sound like fun!! Hopefully he will get lots of appointments and have to be out of the house a lot ;)


----------



## Lunaty

He told me i could work for him *rolls eyes..
As much as i am willing to try and get money in.. i think im gonna refuse cold calling for insurance :rofl:

God what has this world come too ;), from being IT mac op to insurance sales.. hahaha
even hubby cringed at the thought though!

Nah not fun but i guess we are the only one of the direct family with a garden for their dog's and a spear room.. i have no real reason to say no either.. (without sounding rude that is!) So yes well have to suck it up and hope it is only gonna be 2-3 weeks..


----------



## chrissie33

We need more bump pics on here!! Come on girls, lets revive this a bit eh :) Sam - we need a bump pic as I do not believe we have had one?? Same to you Samzi!


----------



## OpheliaX

Ok at your request the ones I took alst week and posted in my Journal:





And something I stole from Snuggle though only two pics because my bump hasn't been such a drastic change since I starte out heavier.



:dohh:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

What a nice bump OpheliaX :D Can't wait to see all of your bumps ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

Alright im not sure if these were posted here (they are about 2 weeks old now!) Ill try and make some new ones today.. :)
Excuse the lovely home outfit haha :dohh:

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs144.snc1/5330_98974282150_569242150_2229461_917431_n.jpghttps://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs144.snc1/5330_98974287150_569242150_2229462_2047957_n.jpghttps://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs144.snc1/5330_98974297150_569242150_2229463_6369412_n.jpg


----------



## Lunaty

Yes OpheliaX :D lovely bump!!!! Like the to your wearing too BTW :happydance:

Who's next !?


----------



## dawny690

Awwww :cloud9: what lovely bumps girls
mrsstreet I see congrats are in order to you huni lots and lots of sticky :dust: to you and this little bean has the doctor given you anything to help with the pregnancy? xxxx


----------



## samzi

heres mine from today - 12+3. pls excuse the nightie!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/picture-14.jpg


----------



## OpheliaX

Loving all the bumps girlies!!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Fab bump pics girls, I will go dig out the latest ones now.

mrsstreet!! You kept that quiet - I am so excited for you babe - fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you my lovely!! sending you massive bucket loads of sticky :dust: - keep us posted!!

This one was taken 2 weeks ago - will get a new one tomorrow.

Snuggs - you next :)
 



Attached Files:







bump side 220709.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kota

I keep forgetting to check this thread!!!
Congrats Mrs Street!!! Wishing you lots of stickiness for your little beany!

Loving all the bump pics and Oph i LOVE that top you're wearing!! I shall attempt to get a bump pic done this weekend to add tot he collection.


----------



## Lunaty

ahh i completely read over that!
CONGRATSS mrsstreet!!! :happydance: keeping my FX for a sticky bean!
:dust:


----------



## snugglebot

You all look fab!!! I will have to post a pic sometime this week but I must get caught up first :)


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thanks :cloud9: Have not been to the doctor yet but after I test this Friday and get a darker positive I will be going :D


----------



## chrissie33

mrsstreet - I am sending lots of positive vibes your way honey!! Praying this one is sticky. Are they able to do anything to help you this time?


----------



## snugglebot

Lunaty, I believe the Phil and Ted's stroller company is based out of NZ. Are you familiar at all with them? Do you know anyone who has their sport, dash or vibe strollers? I am curious about their durability. DH and I are in love with the concept of the double kit and how it was to push in the store but want to know about its durability and functionality - not sure if you can weigh in on this but if so your opinion would be greatly appreciated. I wonder about its ability to survive the Canadian winter given where it is made :) But it does seem to have some nice covers to keep baby warm so I have hope.


----------



## OpheliaX

After reading Mrsstreet's journal today she is in my thoughts and so is little Carl Mugzy's son. I am useless at work today.


----------



## Lunaty

snugglebot said:


> Lunaty, I believe the Phil and Ted's stroller company is based out of NZ. Are you familiar at all with them? Do you know anyone who has their sport, dash or vibe strollers? I am curious about their durability. DH and I are in love with the concept of the double kit and how it was to push in the store but want to know about its durability and functionality - not sure if you can weigh in on this but if so your opinion would be greatly appreciated. I wonder about its ability to survive the Canadian winter given where it is made :) But it does seem to have some nice covers to keep baby warm so I have hope.

HI yes it is i think, ive seen a lot of them around here! I see them on local auction sites from all over the country and the South Island can get freezing!!! They seem to have been made for rough terrain (which we have lots haha) so id say they will be plenty durable.. I never really looked at them because they can get quite bulky and i needed something light and small in teh back to get through narrow shopping path etc.. but they do look quite interesting! They arnt as expensive here either!!!

Have a look at www.trademe.co.nz and just have a read through the auctions for them (type the name in the search field) you might get some more info there ;)


----------



## Lunaty

Oww Mrsstreet!!!! I just read your journal too! I really hope baby sticks and wishing you loads of :dust:.. try and put your feet up..

You are in my thoughts!


----------



## chrissie33

Dear lord, I havent read her journal yet - will go now!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thank you ladies for your support it means the world to me :hugs: I think for now I'm just going to have to OOH and AHH at your scans and baby pictures ;) Which is fine with me because all of you are going to be GREAT mommies! :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

You're a great mommy to Mrsstreet, you did everything you could for your angels, and that is what mommies do. I hope you can get some answers from the drs very soon so that this heartbreak ends for you.


----------



## chrissie33

Tiff I hope you are ok- as well as can be expected. You know where I am babe x


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thanks girls :hugs: Doing as well as expected still having my hormonal emotional moments :rofl: just trying to be positive and trying to believe it will happen one day... how are all my prego Bnb buddies feeling though? Almost 30 weeks :O Are you all getting excited? Because I am super excited for all of you!!!! :dance:


----------



## chrissie33

I am getting excited, cannot believe I go to 3rd Tri next week - feels like the last 3 months have completely flown by!! I know it is going to happen for you Tiffany honey, you totally deserve it and it WILL happen soon xx


----------



## snugglebot

Yup Mrsstreet, I can't wait for you to join us in the moaning and complaint department of pregnancy!!! Can't wait to hear about puking, aches and pains and of course baby shopping :) Hope it all happens for you soon dear!

For me 100 days left! Thank goodness!


----------



## samzi

:happydance: 13 weeks yesterday :happydance:


----------



## chrissie33

Wicked Samzi!! Hey, snuggs, 99 days to go :)


----------



## OpheliaX

Hey girls anyone been feeling a little funky below the belt? I feel like I am sweating more down there and with prego nose I swear I have a stronger scent. DH says I am crazy.


----------



## snugglebot

I am getting tons of watery CM these days. Not pleasant. Haven't noticed a change in smell though unless I am dehydrated. Have you switched prenatals recently?


----------



## OpheliaX

Nope no vitamin change taking iron now though. And yes cm like crazy what is up with that?!


----------



## snugglebot

Maybe all the water we are consuming?? I don't know. But I will take it over the ugly :witch: anyday. I don't miss her for one second.


----------



## chrissie33

I do get a large quantity of Cm still, but I agree, definitly better than the :witch:!!


----------



## chrissie33

Have your boobs started to leak yet? That is a weird one and I still am not used to it!!


----------



## OpheliaX

Yes and the other night I had a dream about BF. Woke up and my BBs hurt and felt a little swollen.


----------



## snugglebot

I haven't had any leakage yet. Just stupid morning sickness as returned. The drive to work this morning was pure torture.


----------



## chrissie33

God I am sorry for morning sickness.... so far it hasnt come back for me but it will be just my luck for it to be worse than before......


----------



## snugglebot

Ok ladies. Here is a good one for you:

https://health.msn.com/pregnancy/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100243083&page=3

I have to say I don't agree with much of this article. "..psychological, physical, and social rewards associated with pregnancy," EXCUSE ME? wow. Talk about glazing over the realities of pregnancy for many women - on all three of those levels. 

Oh yeah.. and I rub my belly because it is hurting and rubbing it makes the baby move from the uncomfortable position it is in or stops the muscles from cramping...


Sigh. As blessed as I am, I find articles like this paint pregnant women in a light of being frivoulous and almost self centred. Ignoring the stress, worry and "psychological, physical, and social pains" that pregnancy can cause. How many ladies here have struggled with employment because they are pregnant, the ones who go through traumatic stress associated with needing to know if their baby is healthy or not, dealing with loss, and of course physical ailments...grr.

Ok this is probably just my "hormonal" self reacting to it :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

nah your right!
ive been very blessed as i havnt been coping with heav morning sickness or anything but i do notice i get tired easy and my back seems to be getting sore a lot more easily (ive always had a bit of a bad back though!)

My inlaws are now staying with us with their two dogs! (weve got 2 big dogs of ourselfs!) ughh my MIL is a lovely lady but what had ment to be a couple of weeks is now 7-10 weeks!!! Ill be 33 weeks when she will leave and they arnt even sure yet.. ive had some fits towards husband but obviously he isnt to bothered.. he just doesnt understand i want the house to be for us a s a family and in order once buba is to arrive... what if he arrives early.. :hissy:

Im biting my toungue and hoping for the best, i did mention some slight remarks to the MIL that i need some nesting time etc. i just hope they get their shit sorted asap!

Sorry girls just need to rant, nothing in this house feels like mine anymore (they ar emoving house and they have taken ALL OF THEIR STUFF with)


----------



## snugglebot

Oh my gosh, I don't think I would be able to do it Lunaty. 7 weeks!! and not even for sure?! Eek. 

You're right it doesn't allow you much time to nest...poor girl. :hug: That said, any chance they might be helpful in that regard? Could your MIL help with the nursery? Or is that something you would prefer to do yourself?


----------



## Lunaty

probably something id rather do myself haha, DH finished the painting of the main colors though! Which is primo!!! Again we had to change our minds because of financial reasons, but we managed to get 2 lovely colors for free of a painter friend yay 

Ill try and post some pics tonight! 

The only positive is that they are paying a bi of rent which is helping us cope since ive been made redundant.. so i guess even in the worst situation there is some good in it.. :dohh: it's just a bitch that there is stuff people and animals everywhere whilst i try to go about my normal businesses not to mention trying ot keep the place clean :muaha:


----------



## snugglebot

I hear you . Clutter is hard to manage with just two people. Never mind another two with two extra dogs. Hopefully you can politely address the issue of helping with keeping the place clean and maybe even find some options for putting some of their stuff in storage or something.


----------



## Lunaty

whaha yeah, they do try, it's not like im running around behind them picking up their stuff thank god! It's just that everything gets put back in the wrong place or they dont really mind the stuff that annoys me so to speak..

They do have a storage space but she says she needs the stuff in the hallway and my office has been completely hijacked by her BF's office shit as he works form home (joy i have to put up with it..! Not to mention that their phone nr has been redirected to ours aswell and it keeps ringing haha)

Our garage is knock full of their stuff and obviously we had to keep the baby room clutter free to be able to paint.. im not waiting for them to leave only to do that sh*t 3 weeks before due date haha

Okay enough of my rant , im sorry girls.. i am sounding like a complete ocd b*tch but honest;y i just want MY HOUSE back and i want to have it cleaned and furnished the way i want to :muaha:

ps lovely new avatar photo Snugglebot!


----------



## snugglebot

thanks - I was looking at a picture above my fireplace and realized the colors matched my old ticker...so hey why not!? ha ha

As for your "rant" - guess what that is why we are here. Heaven knows I do my share. Besides I would be the exact same as you. My parent's ran their business out of their home for years, drove me insane when I was a kid. Place was full of business papers, phone ringing at all hours...argh. 

That said, they probably really appreciate what you are both doing for them and I am sure they are just as uncomfortable and want their own house too :hugs: Hang in there.


----------



## Lunaty

yeah it is really lovely, ive always regretted not having any professional photo's taken on my wedding day! 

Ow i also just noticed you only have 98 more days to go!!! Ieck so exciting :D
And yes they must be uncomfortable aswell although in true MIL style they take over the whole house dont they, running it like their own ;)


----------



## OpheliaX

Loving the new picture Snugs. Luna why in the hell did your DH say they can stay there> Can't they rent a place of their own? Poor thing. I say tell them sorry but you cannot stay 7 weeks.


----------



## snugglebot

MS is a bit better today. I am not worried I am actually going to lose my breakfast this time... but it is still there.

I was a good girl and grabbed crackers and orange juice the minute I woke up...and have been "munching" ever since...


----------



## Lunaty

OpheliaX said:


> Loving the new picture Snugs. Luna why in the hell did your DH say they can stay there> Can't they rent a place of their own? Poor thing. I say tell them sorry but you cannot stay 7 weeks.

Well my dad stayed over for 3 months too which was a pain in the ass big time but that was before i was pregnant and he came form the other side of the world.. + he was in a campervan for quite some days too..

They didnt want to rent a place as they have the 2 dogs and it is very hard t rent here with animals.. + they are not sure how quickly they can move in to their new home as she has split up with her DH and there are some issues in regards of how much they are both getting from the house jadajadajada :coffee: 

Initially it was a couple of weeks and then last week they were like yeah it's probably gonna take a while for the money for the deposit to be sorted and DH is being difficult etc so it may well be 7-10 weeks but they just dont know.. sight.. i hate it to not be able to plan properly! :growlmad:

My DH doesnt like it to much either but he is at work most of the day and obviously because it is his mom he just wants to be nice.. I must admit though.. she is a nice person and we get along... it's just straining to have to do this for so long in a small house with so many animals! Yuo cant walk the hallway properly without flying over a dog :wacko:


----------



## Lunaty

Say girls, ive just been thinking about getting out life insurance for both me and DH.. do any of you have life insurance or think it is bull?! 

And if you do how much coverage would you recon is enough?!

I cant help but feel i need to leave something behind to DH and baby if something happens.. not that i think it will but i guess i like to have piece of mind haha


----------



## snugglebot

Yes my husband and I both have life insurance. We took it out when we bought our house. It is for about triple our annual salary. It is worth it for us because it is so expensive to live where we do these days, it provides me and my husband peace of mind that if one of us passes, the house will be paid off immediately - so no more big mortgage payments for the person left behind and there will be a pot of money available left over to put towards the kid's future.

We are looking at getting a will done up as well before baby arrives too.


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks Snugglebot! We are a bit tight at the moment on one salary and that really got me thinking how one of us is gonna cope if the other is gone ...

A will is a good idea too i guess though i dont have much apart from my house overseas and some small jewelery.. haha

Maybe i should write my own will and give it to DH and my mom..
Gosh all the things you have to think about .. but it's all to prevent mayhem i guess...


----------



## snugglebot

Exactly. And to stop people from coming out of the wood works and taking things that belong to the family. That is my greatest fear. Some strange relative claiming they are owed some part of the estate.


----------



## snugglebot

my 26 week bump pics:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31716&d=1250129304

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31717&d=1250129438

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31718&d=1250129515


----------



## Lunaty

O my god!!! That loos so awsome!!!
Hihi it's so cool to see all those photo's in a row!!!

I wish i would have done that consistently haha, you have a lovely bump on you :D
And not a stretch mark in sight !!! :happydance:
plus yuo still have an innie!! My bellybutton is starting to pop out now :hissy: it looks so weird haha


----------



## snugglebot

I have to be honest I kind of wanted an outie! I thought that would be cool but there is no way. My belly button is still atleast an inch deep.


----------



## Lunaty

whaha yeah it is level now unless i sit down, then it starts to pop out... i used to have a belly ring to (obviously ive removed it now) and i just kinda looks a bit off :wacko:

anywho.. ill post a pic tonight.. isnt it weird how yu always want what you cant get ;)


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: I think they look so cute though!! I bet yours is adorable!


----------



## OpheliaX

I love your bump I say it every time. Lucky you no stretchies!


----------



## snugglebot

notice how my belly is FINALLY definitely bigger than my boobs!! :yipee:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, sorry I have been AWOL - been battling with DH since yesterday, still going on now to be honest and I am just tired of it all! But hey, onto other things - Snuggs, avatar is awesome!!! and that is one fantastic bump babe!! Certainly one to show off, you lucky girl you :)
Sam, Jeez, honestly - 7 weeks?? You must be a saint is all I can say!

I went to see my parents / sister last night and Diddy was very good and actually kicked for my sister and mum - they were both really pleased, my sister was actually ecstatic!!! She has been so patient, trying to feel for weeks but yesterday Diddy really delivered the goods and my sister was very :shock: :)

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Lunaty

good news Chrissie!!! Yeah Guppy hasnt been kicking for MIL.. he just seems to kick me when im alone or DH is playing his PS3 haha

well see how much of a saint ill still be in a couple of weeks.. im just keeping my FX for that house thing to go through right away and no legal battles about the money sight..

damnit i wanted to tae a pic too but ive been to preoccupied with other shit.. (like ridding the 3 cloths horses of their clothes to be able to hang our own *rolls eyes)

have made some pics of the colors in the nursery though so will update those too when i can..

it's funny you mentioning your bump being bigger then your boobs.. so is mine and im able to rest a cup of tea on there now :rofl:


----------



## chrissie33

Hahahaha, mine has been bigger than my boobs for a little while but I am not as gifted in the boob department as our snuggs ;)


----------



## Lunaty

ahh yeah :muaha: im not that big either.. no wonder my bump is sticking out whahahaha


----------



## snugglebot

Here is story from tonight. I wonder how far along you have to be before they will c-section pregnant ladies who have H1N1???

https://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleN...3/Pregnant_Flu_090813/20090813?hub=TopStories


----------



## snugglebot

Are any of you getting the vaccine?


----------



## Lunaty

they wont have the vaccine here in NZ before i am due.. sheesh they are a bunch of idiots here really!!!

i actually had the flue 2 days ago... thank god it was mostly my throat and im feeling better now.. mind you i still have a snotty nose..

They did however have and add on tv to call your GP right away when pregnant, i only saw it after i started feeling better whahah saved me another 40$ though ;)


----------



## chrissie33

They dont have it here either as far as I know....


----------



## Lunaty

i thought they had the vaccine available from October onwards in the UK..

hey girls, any of you who have decided to use cloth nappies?! Ive done some research and am quite liking some of the all in one snap nappies.. they will be a bit more money to start off with but it will save a lot in the end..

We also finally managed to get the room painted, curtains are hanging and the cot is build now with the mobile :D It is looking like a proper baby room now.. unfortunately our dresser has been stolen by the MIL whilst she is here so i dont have my changing table in there now..

next step is to put our wall sticker up and wash all of the stuff ive got..

I also bought a maternity singlet today .. just for in hospitle.. starting to slowly collect some stuff to put in a bag.. just in case :rofl:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Gorgeous bump Snugglebot


----------



## chrissie33

Gosh you are organised Sam!! I havent even thought about the hospital bag.....

I am considering cloth nappies too - have bought two packs of disposables for the first week or so just to get into a routine but I have seen a fab pack in Mothercare which is a cloth outer with disposable pad inside, or reusable pad inside. They are not too expensive either so might give them a try - they had great reviews in a recent magazine I read.


----------



## Lunaty

chrissie33 said:


> Gosh you are organised Sam!! I havent even thought about the hospital bag.....
> 
> I am considering cloth nappies too - have bought two packs of disposables for the first week or so just to get into a routine but I have seen a fab pack in Mothercare which is a cloth outer with disposable pad inside, or reusable pad inside. They are not too expensive either so might give them a try - they had great reviews in a recent magazine I read.

shit i wish i was hahaha, trust me ive just found out my house in NL is in majour trouble!!! Thats what you get for leaving it in trust by other people...

anyhow, lets just hope i can get out of that mess soon.. (full story in my journal :wacko:)

these are the cloth nappies i was looking at, they look adorable, have great reviews (in the natural parenting section on BnB) and they work just as disposables but with extra snap in booster for instance at night!

https://ittibitti.com.au/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=116


----------



## snugglebot

At this point I am thinking disposable. I hear the baby poops ALOT in the beginning and to have to worry about getting those cleaned while also surviving the first weeks doesn't entice me. If after that initial break in period I am curious or think I can take on more work of cleaning them, then I will consider it. But at this point I am not going to buy anything until I know better what life with a baby, dog, husband and house to maintain is like.


----------



## Lunaty

fair enough :) 

Ive got 2 young dogs to look after as well!! And i am sure infant poop wont be the nicest to clean, the nappies will be easy to change it will just be a matter of being consistent with washing them and showering them off when there is an explosion (or so i hope :rofl:)

I am hoping ill be strong enough to continue with them once i buy them ;) 
I do however have a jumbo pack of huggies infant for when we are out and about or maybe even through the night or something..


----------



## OpheliaX

No I think the vaccine is being rushed to the market and don't think I want to take the chance.


----------



## snugglebot

OpheliaX said:


> No I think the vaccine is being rushed to the market and don't think I want to take the chance.

You know I am kind of feeling the same way. They are putting the "highest" risk people first in Canada for getting the vaccine...but what about the fact we, children, sick and seniors are the most vulnerable to untested drugs.

For heaven's sake they won't give us all kinds of drugs that have been on the market for years but now there is a flu virus out there and its ok within a few short months...:shrug:

They don't seem to be sharing much info. Does anyone know how much testing is typically done for regular flu shots? If it is comparable, then I may consider it because I have received the flu shot every year for the past 5-10 years and have always benefited from it. I don't know the last time I had a flu.


----------



## OpheliaX

I found this blog about the matter interesting:

https://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/theappetizer/archive/2009/08/17/making-love-in-the-kitchen-meghan-s-vaccine-for-health.aspx


----------



## snugglebot

Some interesting points there which I agree with. I personally view most vaccines as beneficial for me so I don't agree with all her comments though. I am going to have to google the difference between the H1N1 and other vaccines time for research. She doesn't really go into it.


----------



## snugglebot

Here are a few links that sort of answer my questions about how much time they test for the flu vaccine anyways, and whether H1N1 vaccine is really much different from the time they spend testing regular vaccines...I am beginning to doubt there is any difference...and therefore maybe I should consider it??? :shrug: gosh I wish I was a dr.

Typical plan for flu vaccine. They don't test very long normally anyways (June - Oct)
https://www.aimtoolkit.org/influenza/Edu_Annual_flu_Vax_Production_Timeline.pdf

An FAQ sheet from one of our provincial health departments:
https://www.healthlinkbc.ca/healthfiles/hfile12c.stm 
In particular: 


> Myth: You are pregnant and should not get the influenza vaccine.
> 
> Fact: An influenza vaccine is safe during pregnancy. In fact, pregnant women who will be in their 3rd trimester during the influenza season, and pregnant women with high risk conditions, such as heart or lung disease, diabetes or weakened immune systems, are recommended to get the influenza vaccine to protect themselves. Influenza vaccine is provided free to pregnant women who will be in their 3rd trimester during the influenza season, or who have high risk conditions. If you have any questions about getting an influenza shot during your pregnancy, speak with your doctor or health care provider.
> 
> Healthy pregnant women who may deliver their baby during the influenza season should get an influenza shot to protect their newborn baby. Babies less than six months of age, especially newborns, are at high risk from the complications of influenza, but they cannot be vaccinated because their immune response to the vaccine is not as strong.
> 
> Vaccination for mothers and other close contacts can help protect babies and reduce their risk of infection. It is safe for babies to breastfeed after mothers receive the influenza vaccine.

Yet I did find one article (not sure about this website but anyways: https://www.vaccineinformation.org/flu/qandavax.asp): 



> The risk of an influenza vaccine causing serious harm, or even death, is very rare. In 1976, the swine flu (injectable) vaccine was associated with an illness called Guillain-Barré syndrome (GBS), a nerve condition that can result in temporary paralysis. Injectable influenza vaccines since then have not been clearly linked with GBS, because the disease is so rare it is difficult to obtain a precise estimate of any increase in risk. However, if there is a risk of GBS from current influenza vaccines, it is estimated at one or two cases per million persons vaccinatedmuch less than the risk of severe influenza, which can be prevented by vaccination.


Not an easy question. I know I am going to get my regular flu shot so that baby can get the antibodies from my breastmilk... still on the fence about H1N1... if testing is now, they are two months behind in their testing but ALOT of people are signing up to be tested...they obviously don't do long term testing on any of the regular flu shots either, so presuming they use the same forumula for H1N1 as they do regular flu shots, just a different "dead virus", then it should be ok...Right?????? :dohh:


----------



## snugglebot

ah just found out that the vaccine might be different from the regular flu shot...and testing is quite a bit shorter...

https://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/alert-alerte/h1n1/h1n1bck-eng.php 


> Because the current H1N1 strain has not been a component of any previous influenza vaccine, it presents unknown factors that could require changes to the standard manufacturing process for vaccines. Tests will be conducted to confirm basic information on the vaccine. A small clinical study with humans will also be conducted to establish the safety of the vaccine and that the vaccine produces an immune response.

https://www.fightflu.ca/sym-eng.html


> Flu shot
> It is unlikely that the seasonal flu shot will provide protection against H1N1 flu virus. The flu shot will protect against the seasonal flu, which is still circulating in Mexico.


----------



## snugglebot

Ok I am posting here because I post about it so much in my journal but still am neurotic. This being the bump buddy thread I hope you don't mind if I post some of it here because I know you all will understand.

So if you have been following my journal, I have been slightly worried about jezzy being too nice to me and not kicking me or rolling very hard. Likely change of position but I can't help but stress.

Every time I got up in the night or rolled onto my other side, Jezzy used to wake up and kick me for a few minutes. I haven't been getting that...same thing for when I woke up in the morning...

So this morning, after no kicks during the night, I got up, let the dog out, drank some orange juice, my prenatal and some water, and went to lie down in bed again to wait and see what happens...

There were soft pulses down by my right hip (I was lying on my right side- the more comfortable position for me)...hiccups I figure...that's good...I kind of feel a kick...so I start counting but aside from the hiccups don't get more than one or two soft movements...hmmm I start to stress... that's it... I am going to the hospital... I can't take not knowing (I will related my doppler experience last night in a second)....

But then I think, what if I poke and prod? I used to do that a ton before and so maybe I am skewing my memory. So I start poking and sure enough start getting kicks and even feel Jezzy move his or her head from my hip towards my pelvis (because the hiccups started moving that direction in addition to the feeling of a "roll" iykwim). 

So I got to 10 kicks quite quickly. Jezzy went pretty quiet again but I am feeling soft punches here and there... so I think we are good.

Now for the doppler part of my story.

Last night in my fear, I started the doppler. It took me awhile to find the heartbeat because it was really high up, and in a different position than normal. Anyways I got it pretty good...at 136..around normal...but after a few seconds, it noticeably dropped down to 120-118...then a few seconds later went back up...a few more seconds later dropped again...

Is this normal? ?? I don't want to ask my midwife because she didn't want me using a doppler at home...probably for this exact reason... :dohh: ugh.


----------



## snugglebot

Ok I think I found the answer to my own question:

https://en.allexperts.com/q/ObGyn-Pregnancy-issues-1007/Fetal-Heart-Rate-4.htm

And considering I was lying on my back this could make very good sense.


----------



## Lunaty

hey hun , glad you got some movement out of jezzy ;)

i try not to freak out, sometimes Cole is moving like crazy making my tummy look like a boxball (generally when i go to bed and lay on my side.. or switch to my other side..

but ive got the occasional quite spell and i just try ans let it down to baby catching up on some growing and uterus being to tight again for him to make bg jolts :)

No doppler for me as i would prob freak out if i cant find a hartbeat haha
Hm there we go, he is booting me as we speak :rofl:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey snugs, honey, I totally relate, I get neurotic myself when I havent felt diddy for a while, especially at night when he/she is most active. I do suspect though that I am used to many of the movements now and so do not take that much notice of them. I am glad that Jezzy responded when you gave him/her a few prods, its always reassuring when they respond like that. I do wonder if Jezzy is back to your front and so kicking and moving more internally so you wont feel so much externally - I am sure this is what happens with Diddy as when I feel whole body rolls, I start to feel more movement, like Diddy has turned around and so movements felt externally.

With regard to the HB fluctuation, my mw told me at my last appointment that the baby's hb does alter hence the reason they take an average reading - when I had my last appt Diddy had a heart rate from 180 down to 120 something - she said it was likely that increase was due to her poking and prodding to measure fundal height and position but it averaged out about 150 which she said was fine. You may have just woken Jezzy up too which might explain the more sluggish hb - disturbed him/her from the relaxed slumber :) I dare say we will pay for doing this to our little bubs.... :rofl:

I would say though, don't feel you cannot be neurotic, you are in good company with me - hence the reason DH wont allow me to have a doppler! Its completely natural to worry and DH laughs at me for worrying but I cannot help it. Welcome to parenthood - the next 50 years will be spent doing the same thing honey!


----------



## OpheliaX

It is very good that Jezzy responded I poke all the time if I haven't felt movement. However if you are concerned for any reason you definately want to consult a Dr or your MW. No need to mention the doppler just mention the decreased movements it could have a lot to do with Jezzy's position or the placenta position did they mention anythign about an anterior placenta to you?


----------



## snugglebot

yup I have an anterior placenta...I think it is towards the top cause I mostly feel movement down below.


----------



## Lunaty

same here apparently i have a high anterior and a little piece in the back too.. but it seems to be common ... :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaX

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Maternal--Child/Feeling-movement-with-an-anterior-placenta/show/176609

Info about anterior placentas.


----------



## samzi

just popping in to say hey

had my 16 week mw appt today and she couldnt gat any blood out of me! i must have crap veins. so i gotta go to the drs on mon for them to try then. hopefully il have more luck!


----------



## chrissie33

hey Samzi, great to hear things are going well - apart from the veins....lol... My MW tried to take blood from me the other week and my vein collapsed....lol... think it was the way she did it to be honest as they have never had trouble taking blood from me before..... 

That sounds like it really could be part of the cause then snugs, especially as Jezzy is getting bigger.

How about some bump pics ladies?

Here is my latest one taken by my sister last week so she could show her friends how 'fat' her sister is now - she is in competition with someone in work who says her sister is bigger and my darling little sis is having none of it....hahahahaha
 



Attached Files:







photo0083.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lunaty

:) looking very nice Chrissie!
Cant believe im in 3d tri now... time seems to be flying though i can notice the discomforts now haahaaha


----------



## OpheliaX

Samzi drink lots of water before the bloodwork.

Chrissie You are brave I will not take a picture with my shirt up I have too many stretch marks from the previous pregnancy. 

Uggg I gained 5 lbs in the last two weeks!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Aww chrissie you look great! I will try and get a bump pic later this week. It is cloudy day today so am feeling a bit blah. 

Jezzy is back to his or her active self - sort of. 

Any of you getting baby "tremors" or "shivers" where the baby kind of has a full body muscle spasm? Apparently it is quite normal but what a weird feeling. I have been getting them every once and awhile for a couple weeks now. They are getting more frequent though so I googled it a bit. Haven't found health website info but alot of ladies on bulletin boards post about it.

Most likely do to the baby losing space and needing to stretch...you know when you stretch your leg and it kind of shakes a bit if you have been in the same spot for awhile..baby is doing the same they think...


----------



## chrissie33

Thank god for you snuggs - I said to DH the other day I was a bit concerned as it felt like diddy was having a fit of some sorts, like he/she shook quickly for a few seconds. He told me not to be daft and it was prob just diddy stretching out or something - so glad I am not the only one this happens to.

Ophelia - I am not brave as such, she caught me whilst I was showing my mum my belly button.....lol..... I dont normally like to take pics with my shirt up as I dont have lovely toned skin like snugs or v :rofl: A bit of a tan would look better but I am living in Wales where it is beautiful and green because of all the RAIN!!! lol


----------



## OpheliaX

Yes I get the shivers had them all morning as a matter of fact it was driving me crazy he was doing it everytime I leaned too far forward.

Now for my latest issue: Smelly feet! DH was like babe you are freaking me out I thought it was my feet and realized I had just taken a shower. :rofl: It is making me mad!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Great bump Chrissie :D Glad all of you seem to be doing great, and your little ones :)


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha :rofl: on the smelly feet story!
Cole gets very active at times and i wonder what the hell it is he i doing in there as i feel like im being punched from all sides!!!

Other times he is just being sneaky and kicking me so low down that it feels as if im dialating right then and there.. a very weird feeling really maybe even like an air bubble so to speak?!

Do any of yuo have experience BH's yet? My tummy has gone funny hard a couple of times but i have no idea if it is BH or if it is Cole just pressing against my tummy making it stretch so it feels hard.. very weird haha


----------



## snugglebot

I am pretty sure I have had BH since around 17 weeks or something. They are starting to be a bit more crampy (like a mild stitch on my sides when I run) when they come. I was actually able to count it a couple nights ago... I think it was 30 seconds... and then it stopped.

Sorry about the smelly feet darling. The best thing is to make sure your feet are super duper dry after showering before putting on socks (if you wear them). I get bad days too.

DH was really great today. I was super tired from a rough night last night...so he said "you nap after work and I will go out and get groceries and get the camper ready for camping"...so I went to lie down happily...and Jezzy decided to make up for lost time :dohh:... kicked and rolled the bigeezus out of me for over an hour!!! I couldn't sleep a wink...*sigh* I better be careful what I wish for hey ladies???!! :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah it does feela bit crampy but ive had them throughout (ever since 15 weeks i think) and it seems you generally shouldnt get feel or get them that early.. and as t felt the same i just never thought they were BH's but now im starting to wonder if it is indeed.. it does feel kind of crampy but more like period pain for me..


----------



## chrissie33

My tummy goes rock solid sometimes but does not come with any pain, so I assumed it was diddy having a stretch but it could easily be BH! Had a realisation the other day when I ordered my breast pump, that it wont be long before these babies are here girls and it will be maternity pads and breast pads galore..... lol.... have to buy some suitable clothing for hospital too as my dressing gown (robe) is winter white.... dont think its really suitable for labour eh! An excuse to treat myself though afterall :) Hospital bag preparation it is for me next week - have spent enough on diddy for the last couple of months, now its for the boring stuff...... :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Funny you should mention that! I actually bought myself a nappy bag today for bubba's stuff :) and was looking around for a hospitle bag, ive made alist of what to pack aswel..

my god the list is endless haha

Hospital bag:
camera
maternity notes
night dress/ pj's (3)
pj bottoms (1)
dressing robe (1)
slippers (1)
socks (2)
nursing bra's / singlets (2)
underwear (cheapies) (10)
mp3 player
tens
snacks / drinks
spare change
dark hand towel (2)
t-shirt (2)
stretch pants (3)

plastic bags for dirty laundry
magazines

Toiletries:
nipple cream
massage oil
toothpaste
toothbrush
hairbrush
breast pads
hair ties 
small shower stuff
maternity pads
anti bacterial gel
face wipes
deodorant

Nappy bag:
baby vests (2)
baby grow (2)
blanket (wool/cotton) (1)
crib toy / gift
nappies (12)
wipes (1 pack)
cotton wall buds
socks/booties (2)
hat / mittens (2)
going home outfit
sudo cream (tester)
bibs (3)


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks Lunaty for that list. I still can't wrap my head around the idea of packing a hospital bag. I am not sure why... perhaps because I live 2 minutes from the hospital... and there are still 11 weeks... I think I am gonna wait a bit more... I guess I am just weird about it.

As for the BH, someone said they start way earlier before we start to feel them...and they are pretty infrequent. FYI baby moving can trigger BH...https://www.pregnancy-info.net/braxton_hicks.html

Plus I get BH when I have been lifting something, walking alot or just gone to the bathroom after a full bladder. https://www.ehow.com/how_2103504_tell-difference-between-braxtonhicks-real.html 

Hey I found this personal website that describes the different sensations of labour... I wonder how accurate it is...most times websites just describe the stage not the sensations ...https://www.geocities.com/Wellesley/1483/contractions.html


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh that third link was very helpful!
Anyhow, do thinkthey are BH's now.. funny as ive always just thought it was baby moving that caused my tummy to be a bit hard but it probably is the trigger with me :)

The list is a combi of stuf found on the I-net, suggestions form this forum and stuff i wanted to take :) so i guess it is up to the inidivdual person if it suites haha

Id rather take a bit to much then be out and have DH bring me stuff all the time.. + the hospital isnt that close either..


----------



## chrissie33

Sam thats a great list, I am going to copy that now!! I have bought a few things for my hosp bag, maternity pants, breast pads and disposable maternity underwear. I do need to get some nursing bras and some nursing night shirts and a robe - I am using the logic that if I have everything ready, baby will stay inside until due date (or knowing my luck, be late) but if I am unprepared, baby will make a quick, early entrance. For several reasons, I do not want this baby to come before 1st November at the earliest!!


----------



## Lunaty

chrissie33 said:


> Sam thats a great list, I am going to copy that now!! I have bought a few things for my hosp bag, maternity pants, breast pads and disposable maternity underwear. I do need to get some nursing bras and some nursing night shirts and a robe - I am using the logic that if I have everything ready, baby will stay inside until due date (or knowing my luck, be late) but if I am unprepared, baby will make a quick, early entrance. For several reasons, I do not want this baby to come before 1st November at the earliest!!

Haha thats so like me, if i prepare everything will be fine and ill have to wait even longer (prob be overdue) but if i forget these things i end up having to stress or even worse!!! Get hubby to pack my stuff when im already in hospital :rofl:

I finally got a nappy bag so im packing baby's bag in the next couple of days (though i dont have many cloths yet i can always switch if need be if i end up being gifted something nicer) and do some washing before hand..

Still looking for a decent hospital bag tgat is gonna be big enough to carry all my sh*t haha, may have to buy one of those little trolly suitcases :thumbup:

Hope the list helped you girls a bit too!


----------



## snugglebot

Ok girls I am going to moan just a bit here (again)...

The morning sickness is getting stronger... Violently lost my breakfast this morning and now have tiny red dots all over my face - apparently burst blood vessels... lovely. I did feel better afterwards but wouldn't dare eat.

ok...now onto sleeping issues... During the night I would wake up with a lot of pain in my rear hip/butt area (on whatever side I am sleeping on). I have a body pillow and that relieves pain on the top hip but then concentrates the weight on the bottom hip..hence the pain.

I think I am going to have to sleep either on my back or sitting up... any suggestions on how to best achieve this?


----------



## Lunaty

funny you should mention that, ive been feeling a bit queezy after eating atm.. i never really had that at any stage in this pregnancy..

as for the sleeping issue.. i always end up with 1 pillow half under my back and the duvet stuffed under my bump from the other side, so im half on my side/ half on my back if that makes sense.. ive found that gives the most relieve as my pelvis starts to hurt when on one side to long and i keep turning all night long..

(i generally wake up and find myself either in that position or on my back )


----------



## snugglebot

yeah I find the duvet - rather than a pillow - much more comfortable under the bump too!! Although DH doesn't appreciate it too much. I guess we should get a second blanket for the bed.

I have tried the pillow propped up under my back, body pillow in front and between legs, and that was comfy for the past month, but these last 4-5 days it no longer works. I did fall asleep sitting up in our sofa chair this afternoon...and woke up with no hip pain... I am contemplating trying it again for bedtime... but I dunno


----------



## OpheliaX

Woke up this morning in severe back pain.


----------



## Lunaty

Yes the backpain thing seems to kick in with me too now..
Washed a first full load of clothing an diapers today :D, they are all hanging onthe line in the sun now.. :cloud9:

We have a huge kingsize duvet and bed so i generally crawl against hubby with my pillow in the back and between my knees and shuv the duvet under my bump haha (weve got a down one which is devine!)

it's a bit awkward but it works for now.. sheesh it will probably get worse as the weeks go by now..

Have you girls finished the room yet?


----------



## snugglebot

Now to get DH to give me a proper massage... I am going to ask my midwife to write me a Rx for a massage therapist then my insurance will cover it. 

As for the nursery, DH has to put up a couple little shelves that his dad made for us, I am waiting for my recliner/rocker from my mom and I have to put the new mattress in the crib...and of course wash all the linens and baby clothes. I am going to wait on that last one until after the baby shower in October so that I can do it all at the same time.


----------



## Lunaty

youd be surprised how much you can collect.. :)
And they are small things to so it takes me ages to hang it up on the lines hahahaha 

Im not even sure of my baby showers date.. my SIL's have told me it was the 11th (either October or Nov.. have to check :rofl:) no idea what to expect at all!

They dont do baby showers in NL i think..


----------



## dawny690

I know im at a different stage to you girls but Can I come in and join in? xxx


----------



## OpheliaX

Yes dawny you can definately join us!!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Snugs, strangely even though I keep getting told not to sleep on my back, I had a weekly email thing through from Pampers today that recommended sleeping on your back if you suffer hip pain ?!? I think I will ask the midwife on Thursday as I too have the hip pain problem and the pillow only helps the upper hip, not the lower one.

Got to tell you something semi-amusing - good job I have a sense of humour! I was in the bank earlier, queueing up to pay in some money when a woman behind me said 'when are you due?' I told her 9 weeks and she said 'ooh, arent you neat - I think you are having a boy because you are carrying all over' - she went on to explain if you are having a girl, you carry just on your bump, but if you are having a boy, you carry it on your hips and butt too..... which would be fine if it wasnt for the fact that my butt was this big to start with :rofl: cheeky cow, basically told me I have a fat behind!! :rofl:


----------



## OpheliaX

I hate people!!!! I have been asked every day now at work for about a week when I am due!


----------



## chrissie33

This was the first one I have had that was a bit odd... lol.... thankfully I was served shortly after so didnt have to talk to her anymore.... :rofl:

New bump pic taken 5 mins ago in work....
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OpheliaX

Look at you again showing some skin! Hot Mamma!


----------



## chrissie33

lol.... tried it with bump covered but vest top not long enough so just get half of the bump.....hahahaha - at least diddy is starting to fill out my skin now so there is not so much of the excess fat I was storing for a rainy day :)


----------



## samzi

wow chrissie thats impressive :D


----------



## dawny690

OMG chrissie thats an impressive bump you have there :wohoo: shows diddy's growing nice and snuggly :smug: xxx


----------



## snugglebot

aww chrissie you look beautiful and you are carrying your bump beautiful. Ignore that cheeky cow.

Welcome dawny!!

Re: hip pain
I got a good tip from V and by accident think I fell into that position last night... use the bump as a kick stand, have the body pillow as a kick stand and brace in between the legs for the lower half and make sure the weight is spread across the whole bottom leg, not just the hip. Hard to describe, but as long as I was leaning into my bump, rather than trying to lie straight, the weight didn't concentrate on my big hip but across my whole hamstring, knee etc and that helped alot.


----------



## OpheliaX

Yes I sleep on my side because of back pain with pillow in between legs and sort or twist my back so there is less pressure on the hip


----------



## samzi

heres my not so impressive bump compared to you guys :rofl:

now(17+2) and before
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/123comparison.jpg


----------



## Lunaty

chrissie33 said:


> Got to tell you something semi-amusing - good job I have a sense of humour! I was in the bank earlier, queueing up to pay in some money when a woman behind me said 'when are you due?' I told her 9 weeks and she said 'ooh, arent you neat - I think you are having a boy because you are carrying all over' - she went on to explain if you are having a girl, you carry just on your bump, but if you are having a boy, you carry it on your hips and butt too..... which would be fine if it wasnt for the fact that my butt was this big to start with :rofl: cheeky cow, basically told me I have a fat behind!! :rofl:

That is cheeky!!!
Im having a little boy an dim def only carrying on my bump.. nothing to see when youd see me from behind :rofl:

On the other note, ive got people staring at me when i tell them ive only got 13 more weeks to go..... they are like: O my god, your so tiny!!! :growlmad:

Nah im not, it's just that i wasnt very big to begin with!!!:dohh:

Anyhow.. ill try and make pic today too.. i dont have a full mirror in the house so it's a bitch to climb up on the sde of the bath and make a pic in the little bathroom mirror :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

Its going to be ages if at all that I start to show I sometimes have a bit of mild lower backache in the morning usually eases off after a while is that normal? xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

I had lower backpain in 1st tri too honey, I think its a lot to do with the hormones softening your muscles and stuff!
samzi, your bump is fabulous!! mine seems to have got significantly bigger over the last few weeks - DH laughs at me every time I take my clothes off :rofl: in a nice way I mean, he is loving calling me fat and not having a chair thrown at him!


----------



## OpheliaX

MY DH won't leave my nips alone. They are almost always big and hard it is quite annoying. He will just walk past my and squeeze. They didn't do this as much with my first baby.


----------



## dawny690

Girls :help: please I need some advice I feel :sick: and being :sick: and trying think how on earth I can hide the :sick: at work :wacko: I also have lots of other symptoms :dance: they are :sleep: really didnt want to get up today to go to work :rofl: have loads of cm :D sore boobs Im super thrilled to be having all these symptoms especially being :sick: cos in both my previous pg's that ended in mc I felt :sick: but never was so being sick is different, cant wait to get more symptoms though xxxx


----------



## OpheliaX

Dawny honey see my siggy! And if I recall you couldn't wait for MS. LOL. OK so for the sore boobs it is ok to take tylenol I htink you guys call it paracetemaol or something like that. For the cm wear a panty liner. For the tiredness you are out of luck but try some orange juice. OJ first thing in the morning helped my stomach also. 

For nausea eat small frequent bland meals. Lots of carby foods like bread, crackers. I prefer wheat thins over saltines. Sip water or peppermint tea staying hydrated helps a lot. If you find you are sick in the morning keep crackers by your bed. Have one in the middle of the night if you wake up to pee also to help. Try sleeping slightly propped up/

On your lunch break go in your car if you have one and take a nap.


----------



## dawny690

OpheliaX said:


> Dawny honey see my siggy! And if I recall you couldn't wait for MS. LOL. OK so for the sore boobs it is ok to take tylenol I htink you guys call it paracetemaol or something like that. For the cm wear a panty liner. For the tiredness you are out of luck but try some orange juice. OJ first thing in the morning helped my stomach also.
> 
> For nausea eat small frequent bland meals. Lots of carby foods like bread, crackers. I prefer wheat thins over saltines. Sip water or peppermint tea staying hydrated helps a lot. If you find you are sick in the morning keep crackers by your bed. Have one in the middle of the night if you wake up to pee also to help. Try sleeping slightly propped up/
> 
> On your lunch break go in your car if you have one and take a nap.

I noticed your siggy thankyou sweetie :hugs: I couldnt wait for ms and Im glad I have actual sickness as its new and anything new is great :happydance: none of them are bothering me just wondered how I can hide the sickness at work :winkwink: I do have a car but as I work as a support care worker we arent allowed to go and have a nap as we only get 20 mins break and we have to be in the building just in case anything happens :dohh: might try the slightly propped up as im on early's all week apart from sunday when im on a late xxxx


----------



## OpheliaX

Good Luck!


----------



## snugglebot

Ophelia's tips about eating during the night and in the morning some crackers is a good one. I eat a few as soon as I wake up (and am doing so again since MS has returned) and then sit in bed a bit longer just to "wake up" my tummy for the day.


I ate lots of small healthy things throughout the day....whatever you do don't let yourself get hungry because it will make you feel worse. It is really hard to eat when you feel sick but just remind yourself after your little snack you should feel better.

I had a stock of crackers, crackers and cheese packages, fruit snacks (I loved roll-ups), ginger cookies, tea, water, and melons/oranges in my cupboard at work. It did the trick for me. Hope you don't get it too bad dear, just enough to make you feel reassured.


----------



## Lunaty

ohh yes, i think 1st tri was indeed the worst with getting used to the symptoms etc..
I remember just feeling ill if i didnt eat every hour or so.. needed something constantly..

and that sleepyness! I think that has kinda returned haha, though now i get nausea if i eat as it my stomach is getting squashed and im still hungry :dohh:

again small meals are the trick i guess!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Dawny honey, another suggestion is not to eat a large meal too close to bed time - or nap time. I found that if I laid down too soon after eating, that made me worse. Certain foods will make you feel worse than others, for me I couldnt eat anything greasy, nor could I cope with pasta like tortellini as it was too heavy. Curry was a great one to start with but then even that made me sick!! Drink lots if you can and as the others have said, try to eat little and often. 

I am so pleased you are having lots of actual sickness - such a good sign of this pg being different as it was for me with Diddy!! Keep it coming for a few more weeks but hopefully not too bad eh!


----------



## snugglebot

Well ladies... WTTmommy reported leaky boobs yesterday and it seems to have crossed internet land...and I woke up with a wet spot on one side of my pj's this morning and there was some when I squeezed... Atleast I know one side works!

Totally grossed out DH...(he didn't watch me squeeze but I told him because I thought it was neat).... he is a bit sad...he is realizes that things are a changing and they are Jezzy's now for awhile...


----------



## OpheliaX

LOL. Yep they no longer belong to him.


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha :rofl: ive had htem both leak just a tiny bit where it dries up in crusts in my bra.. but no real wet t-shirts yet.. mind you i am using those pads now as i continuously have to throw my bra's in the wash and i only have a couple of comfy ones left :dohh:


----------



## snugglebot

yeah I have to go buy some... as if I need extra padding in my DD+ boobs... :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah t feels kinda fake having to pad up :rofl:
i was only a B cup and am now a big C almost D.. very scary!!!

the thought of them deflating after breastfeeding isnt comforting either so i have to make use of them whilst i can!!!


----------



## OpheliaX

Im not even going to tell you what they look like after it is very depressing.


----------



## chrissie33

Mine have been leaking for a few weeks. They are super sore (nipples) especially last thing at night and it seems to ease off once the leaking starts.... I do get a bit freaked by how quickly it comes on mind you but DH doesnt seem to get grossed by it now, he laughs and says it is natural and when baby is here, if he is thirsty, he doesnt have to go far..... GROSS!!! hahahahahaha

As this is a bump buddies thread, I thought I would put this comparison on that I have just posted on my journal - shocked the hell out of me how much diddy has grown in 10 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







10 week diff.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## snugglebot

No kidding has diddy grown! Wow! That is an amazing comparison! Gorgeous!

As for what the boobs look like after...they were saggy before, I am too scare to think of what they will be like afterwards...

Although I am considering going in for a reduction once child rearing is down and BF is done... I should qualify under the healthcare system given their size and the back pain I get... maybe that will make them perky again.


----------



## dawny690

:shock: wow thats a mega difference hun GO DIDDY :D xxxx


----------



## bklove

Just wanted to drop a hug :hug: to my lovely (leaking) ladies! lol.


----------



## OpheliaX

OK I just wrote a post and it got eaten!


----------



## snugglebot

oops


----------



## Lunaty

Owww wow that is a difference!!!

Im 28 weeks now.. and im still reasonably small in comparison but i am a thin person so to me i look pretty damn big :rofl:

I really need to make some pics.. i just dont have a decent full length mirror GRRRR
Having a friends baby shower too tomorrow.. she's about 5 weeks ahead!

Inlaws have moved out.. so first night to ourselfs again (knackered as we had to help all day!) Today they are coming back to help us clean the house as it is one bog mess form the mover and their dogs..

Just had a massive row over some stupid thing and i got so upset i almost started crying and i yelled (well screamed literally) "shut up" .. my god i was suprised at myself!

He did and we havtn really spoken to each other now for the last 15 min.. great, i guess il have to apologize sometime soon.. didnt mean to sounds that harsh..

Well there we are really ill keep you girls posted ;)


----------



## chrissie33

Sam I am so glad they have left now - is it my imagination or were they not there as long as you first thought? Seems to have gone really quick from this end.

I think you are likely to be within your rights to shout - you have put up with a lot over the last few weeks but now that they have gone, you can get things back to how you want them before your little one arrives!

Pics please lady!!


----------



## snugglebot

Hope you and your DH have sorted it out. It is coming down to crunch time and I think everyone is feeling the stress. DH And I are starting to nitpick a bit with each other too. Partly because of the lack of sleep, partly because of hormones and mostly because of the pending arrival... it's normal.


----------



## Lunaty

DH and i never row for long thank god, i came in the kitchen after writing that post and he had finished making me breakfast so i told him was sorry for yelling haha .. 

Just came back from the baby shower.. it's lovely weather!
Ill ask DH to make a pic tonight, i promise ;)

everyone at the bay shower gave me a very surprised look when i told them i was due n 12 weeks.. like i was just starting to show properly :growlmad:

well at least i still fit most of my tops haha!


----------



## chrissie33

Glad you both sorted it out - I hate rowing with DH but sometimes he can be so unreasonable and cut me no slack... men :)


----------



## OpheliaX

Why is a fight called a row in europe?


----------



## chrissie33

No idea actually - never really thought about it.... a fight here means actual physical stuff which DH and I never do thank god as I would easily kick his arse ;)

Just seen I have one more box left on my ticker!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah a fight probably means a more physical thing instead of a heated argument haha :)
We generally sort stuff out pretty quickly.. i get really angry, spit my anger out at him and forget in 10 min ..:rofl: whilst Dh is quite chill and doesnt get angry very often ..

Still no photo grrr.. i wanted to but got distracted by our washing machine that decided to cough up dirty sh*t in the laundry somehow.. very weird.. so i cant do anymore washing now/// grrr

Fridge is acting weird too.. man why does everything have to bail out at once!

Yay for the last ticker, im getting pretty excited.. it's still 12 weeks for me but i cant wait for him to arrive :) at least those stretchmarks on my bum will be worth it then !

Still working on the hospital bag.. il pack baby's today i think... mine will have to wait a bit longer as i still havnt found a suitable big enough weekend bag..


----------



## snugglebot

I still don't want to pack my bags yet.... :argh:


----------



## OpheliaX

You better get started lady. My bags were not ready when Sebasten came and what a nightmare it turned into. DH actually didnt even check to make sure I had pads and underwear.


----------



## snugglebot

Surely I have time...only 31 weeks!!! 

Girls, I have such a busy week ahead of me.... and I am tired.... meetings all day today. Then I have to travel for meetings tomorrow and Thursday, come home Thursday night, work friday, prenatal classes friday night, all day Saturday, baby shower for a friend Sunday, first yoga class right after...and then the week starts over.... :sleep:


----------



## Lunaty

Jikes that sounds like a very buys schedule! Just make sure you get enough rest too babe :)

Bags think are important because i want to have everything with me.. if i need to ask DH to take the list and pack he'll pack about half of the wrong stuff :rofl: like Ophelia said!

Im hoping i would be using it for another 10 or more weeks, but you never know! Bubs is viable so ;)


----------



## chrissie33

Wow snugs, thats sounds like a schedule and a half!! I am sure you are safe for a few weeks, I wanted to get mine sorted as I didn't want to have to rely on DH to remember to bring what was needed if we were caught unawares with an early baby!!


----------



## Lunaty

Jikes my husky is shedding! t's like it's snowing in the house.. haha, poor thing is so itchy, i banished her outside of the house in the yard today..

Midwife appointment yesterday, bubs is measuring a week ahead (30 weeks!) all goo so far.. he is head down apparently... not that ive noticed as i get kicked and poked from all directed atm :rofl:

Got to get some bloods and glucose test done next week monday .. grrr 
And now ill start seeing her every 2 weeks..

Honestly every time i go there she asks if i have any questions, and every time i dont have any.. this forum is pretty much my resource for everything.. not to mention im a google addict and as soon as something pops up i find my own answers LOL

I also finally finished the room yay, all i need now is a colorful shaggy rug for in the middle of the room :D
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098022150_569242150_2637560_5727781_n.jpghttps://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098032150_569242150_2637561_3935024_n.jpghttps://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098037150_569242150_2637562_7938427_n.jpg


----------



## snugglebot

It looks fabulous Lunaty!!! Good job!


----------



## dawny690

My oh my Im so :sleep: also still feel sick which is good as most days I am sick as well as feeling it so Im :dance: happy as it means little pea is safe and well :D xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

Interested in knowing what the chances are you are going to "go early" or "late", here is an interesting paper. Not sure about its accuracy but interesting nonetheless.

https://www.transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/birthed/duedatespaper.htm


----------



## OpheliaX

Lunaty I am loving the nursery


----------



## OpheliaX

That paper is interesting but it puts my due date at later than my current one. And well since I am scheduling I know I wont be that late.


----------



## Lunaty

Thank you :)
I think i caught a cold or something.. i feel miserable 

Im gonna read that article now..


----------



## OpheliaX

I am sick to hun feel better


----------



## Lunaty

That article was quite interesting but since i took temp etc i was aware they would calculate my due date wrong... since they take day 14 as O date and i pinpointed the temp rise at day 17...

Anyhow.. i guess we all kind of expect 39-41 weeks :)


----------



## Lunaty

So i thought it would be about time to update with some bump pics :)

The have been on Dh's phone since ages.. and the 29 week ones are just made.

We also have a 4d scan coming up in 2 days so we finally get to see some detail of baby's face :cloud9:

Me at 24 weeks!
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs201.snc1/6827_133949077150_569242150_2669123_7009710_n.jpghttps://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs201.snc1/6827_133949067150_569242150_2669122_1530445_n.jpg

Me at 29+3!
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_133949087150_569242150_2669125_5747508_n.jpghttps://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_133949082150_569242150_2669124_6628426_n.jpg


----------



## chrissie33

Wow hun the nursery is gorgeous - loving the storage space and organisation you have going on there!!

Those bump pics are amazing too - you look fabulous!!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Lovely nursery and bump pics Lunaty, Feel better girls! :)


----------



## Lunaty

thanks hun, that lovely of you :)
excuse those ugly curtains btw... they are our landlords, we stll havnt hung our own ones up yet haha 

Bubs has decided to retreat real low in my tummy.. like making me pee every hour it's unreal! Im not sure if yuo can see it from the photo but you can definitely see he is hiding near the exit :rofl:


----------



## OpheliaX

Your bump is ab fab.


----------



## snugglebot

you look great!!! Amazing bump! You're glowing


----------



## Lunaty

Pfaaa to the glowing part!

You should see me in real life :rofl:
Hair is oily, skin is breaking out constantly and seem to continuously have a dripping nose... charming ;) It's a good thing the qualty of DH's phone isnt the best in bad lighting :muaha:


----------



## chrissie33

I bet you still look fabulous :)


----------



## snugglebot

Whiney post alert:

I'm sooooo uncomfy :( My back is upper back and sides are killing me. And across the top and bottom of my belly. Suggestions for pain relief welcome.


----------



## Lunaty

I managed to trap a nerve yesterday after my 4D scan, DH had to get the car as i was walking like a wounded duck!!!!

After a hot bath and some lying down time it eased up.. thats about the only thing that kind helps me.. my back gets so painful at night on the couch i have to put something hard on th soar point to pressure it...

sight.. it'll be worth it ;)
I put some 4d pics up in my journal btw girls!


----------



## snugglebot

ooo how exciting! Going there now!


----------



## chrissie33

Oh snugs, I dont know what to suggest to you babe as I have the same thing (are our babies conspiring do you think???) My back is killing me at the top but no matter where I sit, or lay, its the same and if I lay down, the bottom of the back hurts too.... lol.... a bath sounds like a good idea though, will help ease the aches a bit xx


----------



## Lunaty

it's very hard actually getting comfy now.. 

I could get away with sleeping on my back for a while but now i start to feel light headed and have to move to my side as the weight s pressuring to much :rofl:

We are having a hige party thign the whole day today.. Dh is going for an all nighter too.. and our TV is busted!!! Grr im in a bad mood... not only cant i join tonight but i have to sit at home alone without tv... :growlmad:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: to us all....home stretch ladies... home stretch...

Lunaty, you can watch tv on the internet or maybe pop in a dvd into your computer

Chrissy, the hot water bottle was a life saver for me (especially since I don't fit my bathtub, I swear it was designed for kids) I think I would only get my butt and feet wet, the rest of me would be cold.


----------



## chrissie33

Oh god snugs, at least there are some advantages to being a shortie then..... although I dont like my bath as it is not very comfy - we had a lovely corner bath in our old house which was lovely but this one is not great....... might get round to changing it one day.... hot water bottle sounds good!


----------



## Lunaty

high lady's yeah i am resorting to watching tv on my laptop now.. 
DH just went back to the party and said he would be back before 6 AM 

how is that for a Saturday night , behind the laptop on my own :)
Owell at least i got my 2 dogs here.. :rofl:

hot water bottle sounds very nice too! I might make myself one tonight before bed seeing Dh wont be there to keep me company haha


----------



## snugglebot

ah your evening sounds like me for the next week. My DH is gone for 10 days to go fishing.... although atleast my TV is working :D


----------



## chrissie33

10 days with the house to myself actually sounds heavenly!! DH and I have spent yesterday and today together and it has been really nice, but I have not been able to get on with much as he wanted to take the opportunity to chill out together so I now have a massive pile of washing and ironing to do that I was going to do today.... ah well, there is always tomorrow I guess.....lol


----------



## snugglebot

yeah I have to say I am ALWAYS more productive when DH isn't around.


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha yeah i have that in common.. Dh finally came home at 5.15 AM :), early as he said hed be home before 6 AM :rofl:

sometimes i wish i still had the stamina to stay up all night to play charades with drunken friends :haha:

Mind you i am very thankful i am feeling completely fine and DH is looking rough :devil:

TV still not working.. went to the shop bought some bits and bobs but we must have cut something that we cant fix (go figure) so now ill have to get someone in to repair it next week.. :dohh:


----------



## snugglebot

Sending all my thoughts and prayers to mrsstreet... :hugs2:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thanks Snuggle....I'm sorry I'm not responding with much right now I have been in shock all day just found out this morning since my mom and I were not talking....Your support means a lot though even if I don't have all the eloquent words to say how at the moment... :hugs:


----------



## chrissie33

God Tiff, honey, I am so sorry! :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

well I found out they aren't giving us the regular flu vaccine up here...old people first. Then in Jan or Feb they will finally offer it to the rest of the region.

That said, we will all get the h1n1 shot if we want it in november....

hmmm both are too late. My coworkers better be washing their hands alot...


----------



## samzi

not popped in for a while so thought i would.

for those who havent visited my journal - we are having a girl!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## OpheliaX

I am not gettign the H1N1 shot.


----------



## Lunaty

samzi said:


> not popped in for a while so thought i would.
> 
> for those who havent visited my journal - we are having a girl!!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations!!! :thumbup:
She is bound to be a beautiful little girl :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

o great, planning on doing some chores today as well as having my 30 week midwife appointment but now im waiting for our government to tell us what to do about the Tsunami warning that has been given out for NZ this morning!!!

apparently Samoa has already been hit, no news on how bad but seeking higher ground there now.. hmmm.. i might have to get my doggies ready for a trip..

if something hits it will be around 10AM (in 2 hours)


----------



## snugglebot

eek! Take care Lunaty!

Chrissie, I found this article. I remember you mentioning the hands and knees position was uncomfy. Here are some other options.

https://books.google.ca/books?id=Cc...page&q=sitting at desk late pregnancy&f=false


----------



## chrissie33

Thanks snugs, will read that now as I am sure it will help xx

Congrats samzi! a pretty little lady to grace the world :)


----------



## snugglebot

Ladies, I think I want to rename Jezzy to squirmy...eek, it is crazy how much Jezzy is moving these days.

How are you all doing?


----------



## snugglebot

p.s. I haven't gained any weight in the last two weeks...any one think that is bizarre for third tri???


----------



## Lunaty

nah, i think have gained less then in second tri!Def not the 1lb per week they are talking about ...

then again i am already over the recommended weight gain :rofl:


----------



## OpheliaX

I gained a ton but it is from the preeclampsia.


----------



## chrissie33

Diddy has become squirmy too.... no kicks anymore, just lots and lots of squirming.... sometimes I think Diddy changes position dramatically!! 

I havent got on the scales for at least a week so not sure, but my weight gain so far has been slow ish, with most of it during 1st tri and part of 2nd tri..... although my apetite is much smaller at the moment - well, the amount I can eat is smaller, my hunger is actually more than it has ever been I think....lol


----------



## snugglebot

yeah Chrissie, sounds like ours are following the same path. I haven't been drinking as much water either....tummy just fills up to soon. Lunaty, I am on the upper ends of my weight gain anyways so I doubt my midwife will be concerned at all.

Opheliax, hope you are doing ok and that they get the preeclampsia under control


----------



## Lunaty

Just when i thought i hadnt gained anything for while gulp another KG on, i swear this just happens overnight!!

I am feeling so tired lately and taking antibiotics for a suspected UTI although i think it might be SPD kicking in a bit.. bubs is very low according to midwife.. so maybe it's just the pressure on my pelvis.. she forgot to fill in my booklet though so i have no idea how low low is but the last couple of times he was already beginning to engage!

Sleeping is becoming a bit of an issue to now.. i wake up at least 3 times a night and aftre lying on one side it just numbs up after about 20 min!!! Grr..

Sorry girls just needed a bit of a rant!


----------



## snugglebot

wow Lunaty engaging already heh!! eep you might beat me to the finish line 

Hope you find some sleep though. It will help with pain management to have some sleep under your belt.


----------



## Lunaty

snugglebot said:


> wow Lunaty engaging already heh!! eep you might beat me to the finish line
> 
> Hope you find some sleep though. It will help with pain management to have some sleep under your belt.

Haha, well as of 37 weeks is good for me.. hopefully he will stay in till then ;)

FIL is very ill though and only seems to have a couple of months to live left :nope: it would be wonderfull if bubs makes his arrival before he passes away!
He still is very clear in the head but unfortunately suffering from cancer in his bones and lympf notes.. (started as prostate cancer)

Sleep yes i wish.. the worst part is the numb feeling when im lying on one side for over 20 min.. and that after all the effort of shuving pillows/duvets everywhere haha :dohh: it's a bast*rd to turn around and do it all over again specially for a "wee wee" break ;)


----------



## snugglebot

:hug: Sorry about your FIL I am sure he wants to see baby too....


----------



## Lunaty

yeah he was so excited when we told him we were expecting., i guess it gives him a reason to hang in there a bit longer.. :)

how is everyone doing?
the antiboitics ive been given dont seem to do a while lot apart from making going to the loo slightly worse as i think im starting to develope thrush now.. TMI i know :dohh:!!! though it is only the 2nd day i am taking them.. (or third if i count this morning) so i will keep with it till they are all gone and give the midwife a call when it doesnt ease... sight..

finally got a decent hospital bag (curtsy of our prior landlords!) so i can finally start packing away some of my stuff that i wont need for a couple of weeks :)


----------



## snugglebot

Ugh. Sorry that the infection doesn't seem to be getting better. I don't have much experience but would hope symptoms would improve soon!

Good score on the bag! Mine arrived from Sears the other day and so while they are still unzipped for last minute items that I have to put in, they are pretty ready to go too...and I don't plan on using any of it for a few weeks either :)


----------



## Lunaty

Haha, the thought of having to put at least 2 packs of maternity pads in it as well as all the other stuff makes me wonder how much is gonna fit in it :rofl:

I still havent bought the pads or nipple cream or cheapo underwear.. (have to get a 10 pack of black nana wear i think :haha:


----------



## OpheliaX

I have all my stuff for my bag but Alas it is not packed. Hopefully I will get out of this hospital for a chance to properly pack it.


----------



## snugglebot

OpheliaX said:


> I have all my stuff for my bag but Alas it is not packed. Hopefully I will get out of this hospital for a chance to properly pack it.

well honey, I guess this never came to be....hope someone was able to do this for you :hugs:


----------



## chrissie33

Well incase you dont know Sam, Ophelia has had Lucian :) He is gorgeous and so cute!! The first of our snowflakes to arrive!!! Very exciting indeed :) These next few weeks are going to fly by girls and we will all then be cuddling our lovely babies :)

Anyone heard from Samzi? She not posted in a while...


----------



## snugglebot

Has anyone seen "Away we go"? Any good?


Just saw the previews for time traveller's wife - I saw the movie already - and I just about started crying again :dohh: That movie rung my heart out and the previews brought back the memories...*sigh*


----------



## Lunaty

chrissie33 said:


> Well incase you dont know Sam, Ophelia has had Lucian :) He is gorgeous and so cute!! The first of our snowflakes to arrive!!! Very exciting indeed :) These next few weeks are going to fly by girls and we will all then be cuddling our lovely babies :)
> 
> Anyone heard from Samzi? She not posted in a while...

OMGOMG OMG how could i have missed that!!! :dohh:
Ive been so occupied with all these things at the moment!!!!

Congratzz to her and bubba!

I hope she is doing all good.. i need to check her journal!
Whats the story what happened?!:wacko:

Ill be calling my midwife today, ive done a grocery trip and i am almost unable to walk properly now, it feels soar and stiff everywhere..
last day of antibiotics today but they seem to have helped f*ck all really...


----------



## snugglebot

ugh that sounds horrible Lunaty. Hope the mw helps you out


----------



## OpheliaX

Hey all will be going home without Lucian tomorrow. Not happy about it. But my milk is coming in and he is now being bottle fed breast milk in the bottle. When he gets up to 40 cc he can attempt the breast. If he is vigorous maybe earlier. He will be getting upped 5 ccs every 12 hours


----------



## samzi

Im still alive dont worry :lol:

Viable on sunday :happydance: still cant believe this is all happening!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Oph... thats decent news about Lucian getting your milk in, even if it's just a tiny bit right now :) youll get there in the end..

Sucks to have ot leave him in hospital though :growlmad:
Will be keeping my FX he will be strong enough to join you all home soon ;)


----------



## snugglebot

:hug: ophelia I am glad you are recovering well. Lucian has been doing amazing so far and hopefully he will be home soon too. XX Off to read your journal update now!


----------



## snugglebot

Girls! check out mrsstreet0417's journal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Just going there right now!


----------



## chrissie33

:wohoo: Fantastic news!!! So excited I could pee myself.... that could be diddy on my bladder too though.....hahahaha

Well our snowflakes are starting to arrive... how is everyone else doing?


----------



## dawny690

I checked it out :D xxxx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:D Thanks ladies! I'm so excited for all of you too All the little snowflakes on the way, or in Opheliax's case, already here! :flower: YAY!


----------



## OpheliaX

Yep here and making himself known


----------



## chrissie33

We need more pics of Lucian I think Oph..... hopefully V will be back soon too and can post some of Alec :)


----------



## OpheliaX

I promise to bust out the real camera and take some tomorrow after his Dr Appt.


----------



## chrissie33

Hopefully it wont be long before I post pics of Diddy - will keep you posted girls :) If you dont hear from me for a few days though, dont be alarmed. I will text Oph as soon as I get a chance xx


----------



## snugglebot

:yipee: Good luck chrissie!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

yay chrissie :D

cant wait to finally see diddy :happydance:


----------



## OpheliaX

I texted her but no word yet!


----------



## dawny690

Same here Oph she text and said she will text if anything happens come on diddy we want to meet you :yipee: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

OMG girls update:-

Katherine Mia Hemmings born by c section 5.51am friday 6th nov
Mum and baby doing well but chrissie knackered pics to come later :D :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

I am so over the moon for you chrissie! Hope you heal very quickly from the c-section!


----------



## OpheliaX

Thanks for posting honey! I was pooped this morning and just couldn't get out of bed to post the update.


----------



## dawny690

:baby: Baby Katherine

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Katherine.jpg


----------



## Lunaty

she is a gorgeous wee thing isnt she!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## dawny690

Isnt she just :D xxxx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

oh congrats shes so pretty :D


----------



## snugglebot

Well Lunaty...it's you or me next!! I am putting my money on Cole because of your strong BH.


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl:

i am kinda hoping he will stay until at least my baby shower on the 15th of Nov.. (not a good thing f i have to cancel it again!) 

yet ive been losing bit's of my plug too now.. not much but lovely green tinged jelly .. TMI i know :haha:

im not sure what he is up too.. :dohh:

How are you feeling?!


----------



## snugglebot

I am super tired but not too bad actually. I am just relieved to be done work finally. There is NO WAY I could have done another week. I am glad the ladies here on BnB convinced me to take it off this friday rather than trying for yet another week.

It's exciting you are losing your plug!! Any chance the girls can move up your shower date?

How are you and your DH doing? You two have had such an emotional ride these last few months...


----------



## Lunaty

Awesome to hear you are of work!!!
Yeah i know what you mean about the tiredness though.. i just cant be assed getting in gear and clean even though i am stressing to get the house clean :rofl: very double sided!

Def having my naps as i tend to wake up at least every 3 hours now.. grrr..

Shower date is most likely the best next week as everyone will need to plan around it too i guess haha.. besides my SIL's who had arranged it in the first place have also had to arrange the whole funeral etc.. i feel sorry for them as they barely have a break from it all too!!!!

We are trying to chill out a bit this weekend.. although im trying to get on top of the washing and other housework that has been lying there since a 1,5 weeks now :rofl:
so slowly getting there, a lot of support from friends and family too which is great :)


----------



## dawny690

Why has no one posted in here for ages how are you ladies? I see lunaty had baby cole :yipee: well done hun any more baby's arrived yet? xxxx


----------



## Lunaty

yeh i wonder who else has popped! i think most of the girls are in their due month groups atm..!?


----------



## chrissie33

Well, Katie was born on 6th November, Ophelia has had Lucian and Snugs had a little boy Finley yesterday I think.... dont have the actual details other than a boy, Finley Robert and weight over 10lbs!!!

Congrats Sam, didnt realise your baby had arrived too - we should have some pics girls!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0770.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dawny690

Awww beautiful as ever babe and ps thanks for my text pic so sorry not got round to replying she looks beautiful xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

here is some pics, ill upload some new ones soon :)

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs048.snc3/13532_188959747338_554377338_3165238_309391_n.jpghttps://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs068.snc3/13532_188959757338_554377338_3165240_205224_n.jpghttps://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs068.snc3/13532_188959762338_554377338_3165241_4128693_n.jpghttps://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs068.snc3/13532_188961907338_554377338_3165248_5272551_n.jpghttps://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs096.snc3/16331_185038767150_569242150_3076572_6213178_n.jpg


----------



## mrsstreet0417

adorable Lunaty and Chrissie33 and congrats to everyone :) Snugglebot posted in her journal with updates and pictures of Finley also :D


----------

